#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-02
<jgould> Did I manage to get what running?
<jgould> I'm going to see if the broadcomm drivers from the restricted pool will install on the MacBook
<canthus13> jgould: ...That's something I've never heard of. :)
 * canthus13 would be interested in knowing if that works.
<jgould> It's a Broadcomm 4331. Xubuntu didn't find any drivers for it... :(
<jgould> I found somethign for the wireless but it relies on nidswrapper
<Cheri703> :D http://thedailywh.at/2011/05/01/for-great-justice-of-the-day
<dmcglone> jgould: any luck?
<jgould> Nope
<jgould> I'm still working on it though.
<dmcglone> I wish I could help, but I don't know anything about Mac's
 * dmcglone despises macs
<jgould> why?
<dmcglone> everything too tied together
<dmcglone> anyone correct me if I'm wrong, but IMHO with a Mac, it's the Mac way or the highway
<jgould> yes, and no.
<dmcglone> can you elaborate
 * dmcglone wants to be head of the chat for a day :-)
<jgould> I'm running Xubuntu on my Mac Mini, everything works.  Sure it's a little harder to dig into the machine and tweak phsycial things (at least on this one) but the machine is solid.  The MacOS is pretty locked down, but you can use other OS's on the hardware
<dmcglone> cool, I was under the impression everything had to be mac specific
<jgould> no.  Nope
<dmcglone> nice knowing that I may look into a mac someday
<jgould> getting things working is a pain in the butt. My next system may be a machine from System76
<jgould> if I've got a driver that I've wrapped with ndiswrapper, how the hell do I load it..
<dmcglone> I hear good things about system76
<dmcglone> I usually just buy one from the store and re-arrange it myself
<jgould> I saw quite a few netbooks at the meeting today
<dmcglone> Yeah. I got my Aspire at Wal-Mart, got 2 of them for 280.00 or something like that
<dmcglone> I want to get me an acer tablet too
<jgould> that may be the way to go for a ultra portable system that you don't really care about
<Unit193> jgould: Did you look at Macbuntu?
<dmcglone> true
<Unit193> (If you like the mac look)
<jgould> I love the hardware
<dmcglone> Ok I got me a new USB drive and put 11.04 on it, now i'm gonna try and boot it
<dmcglone> I'll be  back
<jgould> I can live with the look of Xubuntu if I can get the wireless going.  there are only a few closed source apps that I rely on and one of them has a version for Linux
<jgould> wow... I just had the Xubuntu live CD lock up on the MacBook
<jgould> I think it's just a matter of time until someone gets this wireless issue resolved.  Damn Broadcom
 * canthus13 despises mac users.
<jgould> why?
<canthus13> Or OSX users, I guess.
<canthus13> jgould: because they're stupid. They like everything spoon-fed to them.  The slightest thing goes wronga nd they flip out, blame everyone BUT their precious mac.
 * canthus13 does ISP tech support, needs to vent occasionally. :)
<jgould> I've been in your shoes
<canthus13> The average idiot is bad enough, but mac users are in a class of their own.  they're willfully ignorant.... (ANd yes, I know I"m making generalizations...)
<jgould> Most of them woudn't know waht to do with a terminal...
<canthus13> Heh.  Fortunately, I've been dealing with a number of linux users lately... Most of them noobs, but they're more than willing to learn. :)
<jgould> they know what they are getting them selves into, generally...
<canthus13> ACtually, several of them had the machines given to them with ubuntu installed.
<canthus13> Dunno who is giving it out... I wish I did. :/
<jgould> Heh
<canthus13> Kinda weird being the loco lead and not knowing who it is.
<canthus13> Err. ReLoCo lead, that is.
<jgould> which regoin?
<canthus13> TOledo.
<jgould> you use modprobe to load modules, right?>
<dmcglone> yes jgould
<jgould> I'm down in Columbus
<jgould> Damn... Locked it up again...
<dmcglone> I'm going to give 11.04 a try for a few days before I knock it
<Unit193> Was there a show of irc clients?
<dmcglone> Unit193: nah, jacob just happen to be using his and we liked it
<jgould> yep
<dmcglone> I'm really not a fan of console apps, but this one isn't all that bad
<jacob> irssi is another good terminal client if you're looking to try some out. I just found weechat easier to use
<jacob> XChat is a nice graphical irc client, too
<jgould> I like the way it looks
<Unit193> irssi is what I use. It really is nice once you make it your own
<jacob> in fact, the built-in chat client (empathy) on ubuntu supports IRC as well, though it can be annoying how it handles some things.
<dmcglone> I hated empathy
<dmcglone> I hated that piece of shit with a passion
<dmcglone> lol
<jacob> it's not all that bad ;)
<dmcglone> I normally use pidgon
<Unit193> pidgin*
<jacob> i don't use it for irc, but empathy is a rather nice jabber/gtalk client
<dmcglone> pidgin blows it out of the water
<Unit193> And it supports Gtalk voice
<dmcglone> If pidgon wasn't around I'd switch to KDE's one
<jacob> a matter of opinion, really. pidgin does some thing I don't care for, but I digress ;)
<jgould> I will say that Multitouch is something that I will miss ifI make the switch to the Ubuntu
<jacob> empathy supports voice as well, it did before pidgin, actually..
<Unit193> I didn't know this as I don't use Empathy
<jacob> anyway, i need to get back to writing this speech :D
<dmcglone> Ok
<Unit193> jacob: Good luck!
<jacob> ty
<jacob> (it's an easy class, I just don't want to do it. :P)
<jgould> That sounds like me
<dmcglone> on the last release of Ubuntu, I needed to get drivers for my netowrk card, but unity set it up in a jiff
<dmcglone> jacob: when I was in college, I wanted to do it, but I was just too lazy.. :-)
<jacob> heh heh
 * canthus13 loves irssi. :)
<dmcglone> I procrastinated all the fuckin time
 * canthus13 will procrastinate next week.
<jgould> Stupid brain...
<dmcglone> all I wanted to do is drink and play hacky sack
<dmcglone> why next week canthus13?
<canthus13> :P
<Unit193> dmcglone: A funny joke...
<jgould> Duh...  Bluetooth keybaord isn't working to accecpt the command to go into single user
<dmcglone> jgould: sound like too much hassle than what it's worth
<jgould> Nope, just have to use the built in keybaord on the macbook
<dmcglone> Unit193: I missed the joke :-/
<Unit193> dmcglone: I'll procrastinate later....
<dmcglone> It's a shame you couldn't make it today Unit193
<Unit193> dmcglone: I know! I wanted to see the people I talk to ;)
<dmcglone> Ubuntu-Ohio ROCKS
<Unit193> ...So I know they are not just a bunch of stalkers
<jgould> Hey! I'm brand new, so what does that tell you
<Unit193> New stalker? ;)
<jgould> Yes, New stalker
<jgould> fresh out of stalker school ;)
<dmcglone> jgould: you the one with the white mac right?
<jgould> silver, but yes
<Unit193> I really missed out on all the fun...
<dmcglone> yes jgould is the stalker and I'm the troll
<jgould> My wife was bored
<Unit193> I thought I was the stalker? What am I?
<dmcglone> Jacob tried to steal my trolling duties today
<jgould> you are the stalkee
<jacob> i did? ;)
 * dmcglone is the best troll on IRC
<dmcglone> lol jacob shouldn't you be writing?
<dmcglone> LOL
<jacob> i am, i am :D
 * jacob gets pinged when name is said, so is curious
<dmcglone> yeah, yeah. been there done that, you can't tell me otherwise.. LOL
<dmcglone> oops
<dmcglone> sorry
<dmcglone> I forget that happens. can't blame a deaf guy who doesn't hear pings
<dmcglone> LOL
<jacob> no problem, if it really mattered i'd turn off notifications for it, but i'm just idly writing anyway
<paultag> heyya all
<jgould> LOL
<jacob> hey hey paultag
<paultag> wutttup jacob
<jgould> Hey paultag
<dmcglone> yo paultag
<paultag> jacob: s'new?
<paultag> heyya jgould, dmcglone
<jacob> paultag: the toll of class, as usual. writing something for speech class, oh joy
<paultag> jacob: aye aye
<dmcglone> I think since I made BiosElement drag his ass to the meet, he went home and went to bed
<BiosElement> Nah, I didn't.
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> that got his ass out
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Might want more then just that part of him...
<jacob> (lol.)
<dmcglone> he was sitting there secretly watching us, just waiting for his opportunity to pounce
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> I think Cheri703 is ghosting on us
<paultag> I do that a lot
 * jacob is a pro idler
<paultag> +1
<dmcglone> I never ghost, it's a form of voyerism ;-)
<dmcglone> lol
 * canthus13 rattles his chains, moans.
<dmcglone> get a room canthus13
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> canthus13: getting in to that freeky stuff, eh?
<jgould> Heh
 * dmcglone is a troll for hire
<dmcglone> 1,500/hr
<jgould> I have 8GB of Ram,  I don't think I'm going to need swap...
<dmcglone> Tomorrow I'm going to go buy 50 Gnomes for my front yard
<dmcglone> probably not, but I can't say what the norm is anymore
<dmcglone> some shit I've seen are mem hogs
<dmcglone> Oh wait, that was KDE haha
<Cheri703> what about me?
<jgould> *ponders a name for this system
 * Cheri703 was in the other room
<dmcglone> you were ghosting
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Cheri703> mmk
<dmcglone> waiting for the guys to let it all hang out and then jump in and slap the shit out of us
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Cheri703> nah, only when absolutely needed
<dmcglone> Should've been there today
<jgould> Then my wife wouldn't have been the only girl... XD
<Cheri703> yeah, I wanted to!
<Cheri703> jgould: does your wife use ubuntu?
<jgould> Cheri703: nope, she just tagged along.  She was bored
<dmcglone> jgould: don't say that, I haven't come out of the closet yet...;-)
<Cheri703> understandable
<Cheri703> there is an ubuntu-women project. helps encourage women jump into the boy's club and participate/use ubuntu
<jgould> She is unable to use Ubuntu as it's screen reader still has a ways to go
<dmcglone> yeah it does
<Cheri703> ah, there is also an ubuntu-accessibility team
<Cheri703> working on improving stuff like that :)
<jgould> like the system bell?
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> no like orca and rewriting things to work with it and such
 * dmcglone is trying to figure out how to pm others with weechat
<paultag> /msg
<dmcglone> Ah
<Unit193>  /msg paultag You're doing a bad job
<paultag> /can't put a slash without a space before it?
<paultag> /problem?
<dmcglone> weird, nothing happened
<paultag> dmcglone: you PM'd me, if you were trying
<dmcglone> yeah and I see "Act: 3:paultag,1
<dmcglone> but don't know how to see the messages from anyone
<jgould> Control N
<jgould> they apper on the console (window 1)
<jgould> Now I need to learn how to set a screen up for IRC so I can just connect to that
<Unit193> screen then type weechat-curses
<jgould> I got that part, but it looked like jacob had a screen session just for irc
<dmcglone> he was just using it in a window I believe
<jgould> it was a specific screen session on his server at home
<dmcglone> ah must've been using ssh
<dmcglone> is that right jacob
<Unit193> You can be set as away if you detach from screen
<dmcglone> what do you mean Unit193
<Unit193> You know you can detach from screen? When you do that, it can set you as away
<dmcglone> how do you detach from screen?
<Unit193> C-A d
<Unit193> Ctrl + a d
<dmcglone> nothing :-/
<Unit193> [detached from 1705.pts-0.Zeta]
<Unit193> Ctrl + a then ?
<Unit193> man screen
<dmcglone> man screen
<dmcglone> dang
<Unit193> In a terminal window....
<paultag> dmcglone: did you start a screen?
<paultag> dmcglone: with the screen command
<dmcglone> no paultag
<dmcglone> can't figure out how
<paultag> there's your problem
<paultag> dmcglone: `screen'
<paultag> it's a command
<dmcglone> Ok I started byobu
<jgould> screen is useful on a server install.
<dmcglone> what is the purpose of byobu
<jgould> Never used it
<dmcglone> Ah so buobu enables you to create a bunch of windows in a console correct?
<dmcglone> byobu*
<jgould> why does this happne?
 * jgould bashes his head into the desk
<dmcglone> it looks like one would start byobu and run weechat, etc inside that console
<dmcglone> jgould: what happened?
<jgould> two installs of Xubuntu, one 32 bit, one 64 bit.  the 64 bit install can see my server, the 32 bit can not... I does not understand
<dmcglone> thats a question for Unit193 he likes Xubuntu
<jgould> and ndiswrapper just took out my machine
<dmcglone> anyone know how to create an install CD or USB Stick with an exact replica of a fully customized install?
<dmcglone> if it's possible
<jgould> I think it is, but I can't tell you how to do it.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: UCK Ubuntu custom kitchen (or something like that)
<dmcglone> I know theres a way to make a list of all the apps instlled, but don't know how to use it to automatically install those apps on a fresh system
<Cheri703> oh, you can save the package list in synaptic
<Cheri703> and then load it
<Cheri703> or something
<dmcglone> is that so. heh
<dmcglone> I'll try that
<Cheri703> open synaptic
<jgould> but don't you have to have synaptic on the other system for that?
<dmcglone> synaptic
<dmcglone> oops
<Cheri703> you can "save markings"
<Unit193> You have to have dpkg
<dmcglone> does it automatically install the upgraded verson?
<Unit193> It doesn't save what version you had, only the package
<dmcglone> ok thats what I want
<dmcglone> I want to try 11.04 but I dread having to install all my packages again
<Unit193> jgould: What's your servers OS? How can you access it?
<jgould> 10.04 LTS and with Samba.  (I've never really tried to work with NFS before
<Unit193> Are you using Gigolo? And 11.04?
<Unit193> (Client)
<jgould> I just tried gigolo, and it's not letting me view the share (or the network for that matter) and I *think* this install is 10.04
<canthus13> jgould: NFS is simple. much easier than Samba.
<Unit193> (Just to make sure) You're using "Windows Shares" Server type and "Server" is formatted as: \\$IP ?
<jgould> I've never run a linux server and client.  (The MacOS is close, but it's not Linux...) My wife's laptop is the only windows client in the house
<canthus13> jgould: OSX at the CLI is pretty close and follows posix standards well enough.
<canthus13> jgould: My wife no longer uses windows, and threatened to cut me off if I put it back on her laptop. :)
<deejoe> d'oh
<jgould> My wife can't use Ubuntu
<jgould> Unit193: That's what I did, and no joy
<canthus13> jgould: My wife picked it up pretty quick.  She uses vbox for the one or two windows programs she has to have.
<jgould> canthus13: Orca isn't up to par yet...  Maybe once it is I can get her to switch...
<dmcglone> canthus13: his wife needs a decent screen reader
<Unit193> jgould: Sometimes that doesn't show the list but you can still connect
<jgould> I can't pull up the movies share on the server
<canthus13> jgould: Really? Wow.  I worked with a blind guy that was BEGGING to be allowed to use ubuntu. He liked Orca way better than Jaws.
<jgould> the log file shows I'm connected, but I can't browse to it
<jgould> It's been a while since we've used it, but when we looked at it, orca wasn't ready
<Cheri703> jgould: if you want, I could put you in touch with someone who uses/works with orca
<canthus13> jgould: this was about 2 years ago.. I dunno how orca will handle Unity, though. It seems to integrate quite will with Gnome 2, and will probably handle Gnome 3 fairly well.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Unity should have pretty strong usability requirements since a bit aspect of ubuntu is accessibility,. I'll look into it tomorrow.
<dmcglone> bbl going to install unity :
<jgould> I'm about to take this Xubuntu install and make it a regular Ubuntu install..
<canthus13> BiosElement: I'm sure they'll do something to break Orca, though. :P
<BiosElement> Heh
<Cheri703> BiosElement, canthus13 the accessibility team is on it :)
<canthus13> BiosElement: Orca is a Gnome project, so I expect that it'll handle Gnome3 quite nicely.
<jgould> Cheri703: let me talk to the missus about that and see waht she says
<canthus13> jgould: I can also put you on to someone intimately familiar with Orca.
<Cheri703> ok, I'll poke around and see if I can get in touch with someone really familiar with it. I'm sort of part of the accessibility team, and so those are the people on the front lines of getting it working better :)
<jgould> and feedback will help that
<Cheri703> yeah
<jgould> My Mac Mini is my  testing box.  I'll run an  OS for a day, then go, Eh... and change it
<Cheri703> definitely, so having another person who can test and give real-life feedback is helpful
<jgould> Hmm.  Is my desktop comptuer plugged into a power souce?
<Unit193> No
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I do have to say that Linux has come a long way since I started with Slackware...
<canthus13> jgould: :D
 * canthus13 started with Caldera OpenLinux 2.3...
<canthus13> About to see if everything works with the latest Liquorix kernel.... :)
<Unit193> Too many kernels...
 * Unit193 just uses the default...
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> Unit193: Liquorix has that 200 line patch that is optimized for desktop use...
<canthus13> Seems a bit faster in some ways... booted a lot faster.
<Cheri703> jgould: still around?
<canthus13> took a bit longer to load gnome-panel, and now I seem to have lost 6mhz on my processor speed, acording to conky.
<Unit193> canthus13: Does it take an advanced user to install?
<canthus13> Unit193: Not really.
<canthus13> Unit193: Add a repo, update keys, install the kernel.
<Unit193> Do you think it would be a good idea for me to try? (I know, not a question you want)
<canthus13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588760
<canthus13> It can't hurt.. if it doesn't work, select a previous kernel in grub. :)
<canthus13> this isn't hte bad old days where you compiled a new kernel and prayed that you had a usable system when you rebooted...
<canthus13> Bah. No PAE. :/
<Unit193> The computer is so old, anything that can help...
<canthus13> Unit193: From what I've read, it helps a lot on older machines.
<Unit193> Bah...
<Unit193> I would have to reboot...
<Unit193>  22:40:28 up 41 days,  3:56, 17 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.78, 1.33
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I had to reboot my sauerbraten server after 141 days when I upgraded it to squeeze.
<Unit193> I think linux figures users funny...
<canthus13> Unit193: No. one user per window in screen. each window in screen is a separate login.
<canthus13> Titan has 10 users... all of 'em me.
<Unit193> canthus13: I understand... I just think it's a little funny (and I need to close some, resources and all)
<canthus13>  22:44:26 up 21 days, 16 min, 10 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Unit193> cpu MHz		: 498.432
<canthus13> Wow. CLI-only?
<Unit193> Nope...
<dmcglone> I'm back running unity
<canthus13> Unit193: Wow.
<dmcglone> I think this'll take a little getting used to :-/
<Unit193> MemTotal:         507456 kB
<Unit193> Can you guess it's slow?
<canthus13> Heh. I'm sure.
<canthus13> dmcglone: It made me cry. :(
<dmcglone> I hate when the buttons are on the left
<canthus13> Have fun with that. it's immobile.  Even freakin' OSX lets you move the stupid dock.
<dmcglone> I'm talking about window buttons
<Cheri703> dmcglone: easy to change
<dmcglone> X - o
<Cheri703> ?'
<dmcglone> the X buttons Cheri703
<Cheri703> the "minimize,maximize,close"? easy to change
<Cheri703> *at least in previous versions
<Cheri703> no idea in unity
<canthus13> There. fixed frequency scaling.  Now... PAE.
<canthus13> Unit193: But yeah... Liquorix is aimed more at lower-end machines, so you should see a bit of benefit.
<dmcglone> Yeah, I have to do that ever install, it gets old
<canthus13> bah. PAE requires recompiling. :/
 * canthus13 isn't gonna bother.
<BiosElement> So maybe this is a silly thought, but perhaps ditching unity, using gnome2 and replacing the bottom dock with AWN in the sidebar would have done better? :P
<canthus13> But then Canonical wouldn't have reinvented Gnome3!
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> is gnome 3 installed on an 11.04 install?
<BiosElement> No.
<dmcglone> is it easy to install?
<BiosElement> No. It's incompatible.
<dmcglone> hell no???
<dmcglone> ah jeez
<dmcglone> well I'm calling it a night
<dmcglone> I'll catch y'all tomorrow
<dmcglone> g'night
<canthus13> You can install it... but it breaks all sorts of things.
 * canthus13 tried it in natty.
<Cheri703> anyone watching the news stuff?
<Cheri703> bin laden is dead
<Cheri703> and obama is late on a broadcast
<Unit193> they have chmod +x /bin/laden ?
<Unit193> Hmmmm.... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html (pretty new?)
<Unit193> Wow: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-kernel-updates-without.html
<canthus13> Cheri703: They found him in Pakistan.
<Cheri703> yep
 * Cheri703 is watching
<jgould> stupid router
<Cheri703> hey jgould
<jgould> Hello
<Cheri703> got a response from the guy who (I think?) is the main dev for some of the accessibility stuff, and he asked if I could get more info from you/your wife on what does/doesn't work about orca for her
<Cheri703> so perhaps your wife would be willing to be a bit of a guinea pig for a bit
<Cheri703> *?
<jgould> Let me get an account for her set up and see if I can get her infront of that keyboard
<Cheri703> ok, whenever, just keep me posted :) and/or if you guys wanted to be SUPER helpful to the accessibility team, then you/she could take notes on what is encountered, positive and negative
<Cheri703> because other people can test things, but someone who relies on a screen reader for daily use will notice more things
<jgould> entirely agreed
<jgould> No gaurentees that she will help, I can give it a shot
<Cheri703> kk, appreciated :) she'd be helping a bunch of folks :)
<canthus13> Wow. here's stupid for ya:  http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/2011/05/01/2011-05-01_group_of_deaf_mute_friends_stabbed_at_bar_after_thug_mistakes_their_sign_languag.html
<jgould> idiots
<jgould> I'm seeing reports that Bin Laden has been confirmed dead
<canthus13> yep.
<Cheri703> canthus13: o.O
<jgould> Gah! I'll be right back need to restart the server because of updates
<canthus13> Yeah. Fucked up that you could be killed for speaking because some ignorant fuck takes offense at it.
<Cheri703> how ignorant do you have to be...also: 45 yr old woman who can be described as a "gang-banger" proud moment I'm sure
<jgould> ok, I'm confused
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> jgould: Marriage does that to a person...
<jgould> Just ran sudo apt-get upgrade on the server, nothing there. when I logged back in I was greeted with: 45 packgages can be updated, 30 updates are security updates....
<jgould> I was confused before that canthus13
<deejoe> apt-get update, first
<jgould> Did that too
<deejoe> ah
<deejoe> then I share your confusion
<jgould> heh
<canthus13> jgould: :)
<jgould> Ok,  My track ball is about to end up attached to my latop
<jgould> Hmm.. I may have to give unity a shot
<Unit193> I don't know if !synaptics will help
<jgould> !synaptics
<Unit193>  /msg ubottu !synaptics
<Unit193> !synaptics
<JITBot> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jgould> I can't find the settings in xfce...
<Unit193> @part
<Unit193> (might be old) For users of Xfce or anything else besides GNOME or KDE, install the qsynaptics package from the universe repository. For help with installing packages see InstallingSoftware.
<jgould> Like for instance, I am unable to click drag...
<Cheri703> hehe: http://thedailywh.at/2011/05/01/animated-gif-of-the-day-2
<jgould> For me it always seems like I have these oddball sytems that need a lot of backend work before they start to work correctly...
<jgould> Heh: Max Speed: 2300 MHz
<jgould> Current Speed: 2326 MHz
<BiosElement> Woot
<BiosElement> So today I have to get up at 8am...and I still have work to do >.>
 * BiosElement thinks everyone is plotting his death
<Cheri703> heh, I was up til 7am sunday morning
<BiosElement> I may well just say screw it and pull an all nighter
<jgould> I was up until 6am sunday morning...
<BiosElement> I was up till 5am sunday morning thanks to you :P
<jgould> I didn't keep you up :P
<BiosElement> hah, I was paying attention to IRC
 * BiosElement blames the sky being blue on the loco
<jgould> Heh, On a website I'm on: sudo apt-get install libreoffice I wasn't expecting to see that
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> General name question: How's the name "ArcEvent" for a web based event/convention management system?
<jgould> sounds good to me
<jgould> and Bam! just like that the xubuntu install on the macbook stopped working...
<BiosElement> jgould: Awesome. And darn.
<jgould> All I get is a black screen...
<jgould> i need to reinstall rEFIt...
 * jgould configues systems on System76
<BiosElement> Ugh
<BiosElement> I really should not be digging through expired domain names
<jgould> is it bad that I use baby name websites to name my computers?
<BiosElement> Probably. >.>
<jgould> The newest addition to the household: Gabriella
<BiosElement> Oh look, more awesome domains. Any thoughts on ones you like? http://pastebin.com/SeaQKmYD
<BiosElement> >.>
 * BiosElement could browse domains all bloody day
<jgould> *tries to figure out why you'd buy a nettop*
<BiosElement> canthus13 Derath-Srvr paultag itsafork jgould jacob When you get a sec, let me know what you think of these domains please. ^_^ Renaming an existing project. >.< Event management system. http://pastebin.com/9WJpeBLq
<BiosElement> Really pleased with some of those >.>
<jgould> I like Arcevent
<BiosElement> Yep,  a fan of that myself.
<Unit193> Didn't ask me but +1 ArcEvent
<BiosElement> Unit193: I didn't want to highlight spam :P
<BiosElement> 6 was enough >.<
<Unit193> Just saying, I don't know if you want it ;) ( jacob will boot ya again for highlight spam)
<BiosElement> lmao, jacob is evil and I'll remember that when he wants something ;P
 * jgould finds the nearest table and bashes his head into it
<BiosElement> hah
 * BiosElement films the table bashing and sells it for major bugs to windows users ("And today we have a typical linux user. See the unique way he expresses frustration?")
<jgould> Heh
<BiosElement> Oh hey, I found one of the photos from my photoshoot at Anime Punch. ^_^
<BiosElement> Yay for my new profile pic: http://i.imgur.com/PByjN.jpg ^_^
 * BiosElement is off to sleep before he dies at 8am >.>
<jgould> Night
 * Unit193 is going to try alt krnl in VM just to make sure it doesn't bork the distro
<jgould> Gah... ndiswrapper is being stupid again
<Unit193> I'm bugging out
<Unit193> Have a good one
<thafreak> rm -rf /bin/laden
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<_bbb> i still got that t-shirt
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> BiosElement: As far as the domain names go, I guess it would depend on what you're using the site for
<Derath-Srvr> jacob, itsafork, thafreak: Could we consider coordinating with "Ubuntu Stop" on events like this? We'd have a larger turnout...
<itsafork> ummm.... hello?!?
<Derath-Srvr> sup
<itsafork> hey dude! it was really good meeting you yesterday!
<Derath-Srvr> Definitely, good to put faces with nicks :)
<itsafork> agreed
<Derath-Srvr> looking at weechat... think I may have to try it out... annoyed that irssi doesn't have nicklist...
<_bbb> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl
<Derath-Srvr> and btw, I'm sitting in Columbus again, or more specifically, Dublin...
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah saw that, and the warning with it... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Doesn't play well on all terminals
<Derath-Srvr> maybe I should still try it...
<_bbb> work *ok* with screen here
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, that is a lot better...
<Derath-Srvr> Might have to adjust the size... esp since I can only see BiosElem~ lol
<Derath-Srvr> So I did see the meetup page for the "Ubuntu Stop" group, and seems like they have 72 members or something like that
<Derath-Srvr> Disappointed that gilbert didn't make it
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, been so long since i've used the backend of irssi, I've forgotten most of the commands...
<canthus13> bf50fa684f7f663f0e1480296523e7d0ecf89a65
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> Cursing someone?
<Derath-Srvr> that's a pretty long hex string
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: It's the SHA-1 hash of blargh
<Cheri703> canthus13: :D
<dmcglone> Hey all
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> I decided to relax to the max today :-)
 * jgould pulls his hair out
<dmcglone> make sure you wax our scalp ;-)
<jgould> Our scalp?  XD
<dmcglone> jgould: are you still having problems?
<jgould> Yes
<dmcglone> with samba?
<jgould> Nope.  The Ubunut install on the MacBook
<dmcglone> Ah how's it breaking on you?
<jgould> [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions.  I can't get into singleuser mode, the system stops GDM...  I'm not sure what I did
<dmcglone> I'm not too crazy about this Unity, but I'm still going to give it a good try
<dmcglone> Hmmm
<jgould> Unity is growing onme
<jgould> Everything from taht point forward in the boot sequence hangs
<dmcglone> jgould: what does dmesg | grep drm tell you?
<jgould> I can't get to it
<dmcglone> user a shell
<dmcglone> ctrl + F1
<jgould> Can't do it on either keyboard
<dmcglone> is it falling back to a shell?
<jgould> I'm in the recovery mode option with GRUB.  Otherwise I'd never see what was going on
<dmcglone> it should let you choose a shell in recovery mode
<jgould> It's not.  Something borked something but good
<dmcglone> when you boot into recovery mode, it doesn't give you an option to boot to a command prompt?
<dmcglone> Hmmmm
<jgould> Nope. processes keep hanging
<dmcglone> which processes?
<jgould> The exact term the system is giving me is "task alsactrl:800 blocked for more than 800 seconds"
<jgould> rm, mv and sh are others that arent' workign
<dmcglone> thats alsa, your sound
<jgould> er not 800 seconds 120.  It's been sitting for about 5 mintues with no activity
<dmcglone> jgould: are you encrypting your disks?
<jgould> Nopr
<jgould> er Nope
<dmcglone> Hmmm
<jgould> I think it has to do with what ever this _DSM thing is
<dmcglone> are you running boinc?
<jgould> Nope.
<dmcglone> wow, I'm boggled
<canthus13> jgould: boot with a live CD, mount the drive, check /var/log/dmsg
<jgould> taht's what I'm working on now
<canthus13> It's breaking on video.
<jgould> how can you tell
<canthus13> Intel chipset... It's a bug with i915 chipsets.
<canthus13> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=698045
<canthus13> (I know.. redhat.. But I'm seeing it with other distros too...)
<jgould> Why the sudden breakage though
<jgould> "Only root can do that" :P
<dmcglone> jgould: sudden breakage is an everyday occurrence :-p
<jgould> There is nothing that really says waht happened in dmesg
<dmcglone> try dmesg|grep tail
 * jgould blinks
<canthus13> jgould: Just talked to a friend of mine... Unity's launcher works with Orca... but nothing else. GNOME still works perfectly, though.
<jgould> Ok.  I can see that with unity.
<jgould> So, an opnion.  should I reinstall or try to figure out how to fix it?
<dmcglone> If you want to sit there for could be days, weeks or months. it's up to you :-/
<Derath-Srvr> lol @ canthus13
<itsafork> so.... it's nearly lunch time...
<jgould> bring me something
 * dmcglone already ate corn dogs
<itsafork> ok, hang out your window & i'll through it to you...
<itsafork> catch!!!!
 * Derath-Srvr had philly cheesesteaak sandwiches
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone> Mmmmm that sounds good Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> Not bad for being a frozen sandwich to nuke...
<dmcglone> wish I had some.
<dmcglone> Now I'm Hungary again!!
<Derath-Srvr> hehe
<jgould> I think that this is part of why the average user still uses Windows/MacOS: It takes so much work on most of the hardware to get the system to work that they just give up if they even try...
 * dmcglone eating chicken salad sandwich
<Derath-Srvr> Depends on the systems, I've had quite a few that worked right out of the box minus the nvidia restricted driver...
 * dmcglone netbook worked right out of the box
<canthus13> jgould: Funny. Every machine I've installed on in the last 2 years has worked perfectly aside from some minor wirelss problems.
<canthus13> (minor meaning installing the restricted drivers to get wireless working)
<Derath-Srvr> broadcom wireless?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> And any newer broadcom works fine with the STA drivers.
<jgould> I've had far more that have been the opposite.
<Derath-Srvr> Only 1 system on my end with that issue... at least for wifi
<dmcglone> canthus13: I was damn surprised last night when I installed Unity, my wireless broadcom worked right out of the box
<jgould> My Mac Mini is 100% supported
<jgould> this MBP, Not so much.
<Derath-Srvr> and it was still really easy with the "Ubuntu Restricted Drivers" tool
<jgould> That tool doesn't see my card yet
<jgould> it's a 4331
<Derath-Srvr> Mind if I play Devil's Advocate for a bit?
<jgould> Go for it
<canthus13> 4331 isn't supported by the STA drivers...
<Derath-Srvr> Did you have a choice in the hardware? or able to see the system specs before buying it?
<jgould> Not really.
<dmcglone> I got the 4313: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<canthus13> jgould: Oh... my friend said he'd be happy to answer any questions about Orca and Linux accessability.
<Derath-Srvr> Is there a similar competing product that would not have the broadcom in it?
<Derath-Srvr> (i.e. an Intel based system or something)
<jgould> I wasn't really planning on dabbling in linux when I bought it. I'm not sure
<canthus13> Atheros is very well supported...
<canthus13> but I think apple uses broadcom exclusively.
<jgould> Atheros is. Nope
<jgould> My Mac Mini 2,1 has an Atheros in it
<Derath-Srvr> So it's a mac?
<Derath-Srvr> Or I should ask, what kind of system is it/\
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<dmcglone> jgould: having a Mac attack ;-)
<jgould> The one having the issues is the MacBook Pro, the Mini works at 100% (I haven't tested bluetooth, and the wireless card in it is shot)
<Derath-Srvr> Oh, okay, so it's a macbook... hmmm....
<Derath-Srvr> iirc the mini did have the 4311 card...
<jgould> Mine's old enough to be Aethros
<canthus13> Hmm.. the 4311 works fine with STA
<Derath-Srvr> Ah...
 * Derath-Srvr is wondering on the MacBook...
<Derath-Srvr> I thought someone had made a driver for that, might be mistaken... could always use ndiswrapper though...
<Derath-Srvr> if you can find a windows inf for that card...
<jgould> I have the 64 bit drivers for the card for Win 7. I have a love hate relationship with ndiswrapper though
<jgould> I had it working for a little bit
<Derath-Srvr> Most do...
<Derath-Srvr> (love/hate relationship that is)
<dmcglone> well truth be told, you gotta hate it before you can love it :-o
<jgould> isn't that the truth
<Derath-Srvr> tbh though, before the 43xx came out, I just went and bought a netgear dongle, removed the minipci, and used the dongle...
<jgould> I was working on the ndiswrapper solution before the whole thing went kaput
<dmcglone> you think the driver you used with ndiswrapper was a bad one maybe?
<jgould> it's the same driver I had working under Xubuntu.
<dmcglone> wow
<dmcglone> weird
<dmcglone> Think you may have got a crapple and not an apple ;-)
<jgould> In terms of Linux Support right this second, it does seem that way
<dmcglone> is it possible to add/remove apps to the sidebar in unity?
<dmcglone> found it
<jgould> yeah,  right click them and choose keep in launcher
<Derath-Srvr> I believe so in the menu editor
<Derath-Srvr> nm
<jgould> Heh
<BiosElement> Ok this is pretty cool
<BiosElement> Unity on KDE: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Uh-2uaVz_Uk/Tb6iVKZ61SI/AAAAAAAAAEI/YXvbNcePsbY/s1600/unitykdetheme.png
<BiosElement> ^And no, it's not actually unity. That's all plasma.
<Derath-Srvr> Wait, did I just hear you correctly???
<Derath-Srvr> You just said Unity and Cool in the same sentence???
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: It took him about 10 minutes to workup Unity with KDE :P
<BiosElement> It took them what, 6 months to dev Unity? I know which is a faster dev process >.>
<jrgifford> nope. was more like a year. unity first showed up in ubuntu netbook remix in 10.10.
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, but he's not the one that I have heard talk about unity... I'm talking about you referring to it as "cool" lol
<BiosElement> Hah, only if it's on KDE in plasma :P
<BiosElement> Poor sony. They just took down their MMORPG arm due to a security breach.
<jgould> O.o we have a network called grapejuice around here...
<jgould> Gee... Ubuntu is like windows...  Have to restart after updateds
<jgould> Ok.  Flash plays like shit on the Mac Mini
<Derath-Srvr> that's not unusual... flash plays like crap on everything
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> After doing updates, I'm back to the same problem with Natty on the MacBook...
<jgould> It's fine until I run the updates.  There may be something there.
<jgould> Back to VMs on the MacBook
<Derath-Srvr> What was the problem? the wifi?
<jgould> This bug: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=698045
 * jgould sighs
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<canthus13> jgould: try a hammer.
<jgould> This one isn't computer related
<Derath-Srvr> Sup tns!
<Derath-Srvr> Missed you yesterday
<tnseditor> school... and lots of it
<tnseditor> I had piles of homework
<tnseditor> I wish I could have made it
<tnseditor> how did it go?
<Derath-Srvr> Man, don't teachers know that people have lives outside of school! lol
<tnseditor> nope :P
<Derath-Srvr> lol Yeah, neither do I, I assign a ton of reading lol
<tnseditor> I worked on stuff for 6 hours :P
<tnseditor> hahaha
<tnseditor> I'm sure I will when I become one :P
<Derath-Srvr> Went well yesterday, got to put some faces to names, and learned a couple things about Unity
<tnseditor> In other news, I got 2 gerbils the other week to replace my goldfish in the basement.  I still have fish upstairs though
<Derath-Srvr> And how unprepared I have been for meet-ups like that... lol
<tnseditor> haha
<tnseditor> sounds great!
<Derath-Srvr> Cool
<tnseditor> I've been "united" (unity... hahaha) on my laptop for a while.  Now I'm trying it on my desktop
<tnseditor> takes a little getting used to, but not too bad
<Derath-Srvr> Let's see... Met dmc, Bios, Freak, notfed, fork, Android, and a few others...
<tnseditor> good :)  Anyone get pics?
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, I think that's the one thing we didn't do... and fork didn't receive the cds yet...
<tnseditor> oh
<Derath-Srvr> I think I am going to have to contact Jorge about a couple things...
<Derath-Srvr> Assuming that he remembers me, and that I cna even get a hold of him...
<tnseditor> oh
<Derath-Srvr> And almost time to contact s76 again to see about demos in Sept... need to make myself a reservation at the hotel also... hmm... my todo list is getting longer and longer it seems...
<Unit193> Hello tnseditor
<tnseditor> hi Unit193
<jgould> the todo lists seem to do that, Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> Does seem like they do
<jgould> Never get any shorter either...
<Derath-Srvr> What's the council's email address?
<Derath-Srvr> Hello?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Hello
<Unit193> It should be on the Wiki page (LP address)
<Derath-Srvr> thx\
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, now I can go and cower in fear... email has been sent...
<Unit193> What did you yell at them for? (They have agents on IRC too! Watch out!)
<Derath-Srvr> Didn't yell...
<Derath-Srvr> More asking for more info, policy changes, and "special considerations"
<Derath-Srvr> From jorge
<Derath-Srvr> council has a copy of what I sent...
<Derath-Srvr> So waiting on either jorge or them to yell or complain that I wrote it lol
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... responded, but I don't think he read the whole thing...
<Unit193> Why would he?
<Unit193> (I have no idea what one of the 3 you're talking about)
<Derath-Srvr> Jorge responded...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: ouch, got the mail :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: you know you could have just asked me :)
<Derath-Srvr> Bah...
<Derath-Srvr> tbh, easier getting a hold of jorge than you... lol
<Derath-Srvr> kidding
<paultag> :P
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: are you getting OLF in order again this year?
<Derath-Srvr> either way, if we're limited to one box per release, then I'd hate to have other relocos miss out because another got all that's alloted for ohio
<Derath-Srvr> As far as the booth registration and demos go...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: is -us-ny or -us-mi attending?
<Derath-Srvr> If someone collects up the money and sends to me again, I'll be more than happy to send the check in once they are asking for them
<Derath-Srvr> unknown... haven't heard...
<Derath-Srvr> Did find out there's a second Ubuntu Group in the Columbus area... and had a release party the day before ours in the same spot...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: let's get -us-ny's contact and -us-mi (if they're coming) to request allocations, and send to your location
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yes, I did
<Derath-Srvr> And my email wasn't all that bad... lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: they formed on our loco list
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yeah yeah :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: I think we can get around that restriction by being clever
<Derath-Srvr> bah... I'm sure -us-ca gets a lot more than one box for all the things that happen over there (scale, lxexpo, etc)...
<Derath-Srvr> Ohio should be given same rights
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yeah I know, but jono is higher up in canonical, and no one would second guess. One moment, I'm trying to figure out if it's legit or not
<Derath-Srvr> Work's done for the day... might reattach later tonight...
 * Derath-Srvr waves
<paultag> cheers Derath-Srvr
<dmcglone> cheers to /me
<dmcglone> :-)
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: Wait, ONE box per release?
<dmcglone> I installed Gnome 3 on my desktop, it's pretty cool
 * dmcglone is watching women mud fight
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> 350 CD's a release
<BiosElement> Welp, that's a joke
<dmcglone> BiosElement what do you mean?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Each loco can only get 350 cd's a release. That's something of a total joke.
<dmcglone> somewhat, it looked like Derath-Srvr was stuck with quite a few 10.10's the other day :-/
<BiosElement> So people can't order them for free from shipit, and they're told to go to locos. Each loco can only get 350 cd's free, so basically they're going to shift the cost to us. >.>
 * Cheri703 would rather have a handful of 10.10's vs the 11.04's
<BiosElement> dmcglone: That was before they limited cd's though
<dmcglone> I see
<BiosElement> To me, it seems silly to make this change just as ubuntu starts to get some really serious traction..
<dmcglone> well If I had to I'd work within the 350 and tell canocial to screw themselves
<BiosElement> dmcglone: That's what we'll probably do. But for larger events we won't have cd's.
<dmcglone> well someone will have to go without and it's only canocial's fault
<BiosElement> Eh, I think they're trying to shift the cost to locos. I can see why they closed shipit, that was probably quite expensive. But it's silly to them hamstring locos.
<dmcglone> if we stay within the 350 It will not cost us anything
<paultag> BiosElement: sorry?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: True, we'll just have to keep some back for events.
<paultag> BiosElement: you can request more, you just have to make the case to Canonical
<paultag> BiosElement: or have -us-ny or -us-mi send more
<BiosElement> paultag: Oh? Not what their wiki pages say.
<paultag> BiosElement: there's no strict limit
<BiosElement> paultag: "Each team can have a maximum of one box of CDs."
<paultag> BiosElement: oh and shippit is only shut down for people
<BiosElement> Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<paultag> BiosElement: I know, I think I helped write that page
<paultag> BiosElement: I'm on the LoCo Council
<paultag> BiosElement: I know the deal
<BiosElement> paultag: Well that's good to hear then.
<BiosElement> paultag: I didn't think they'd gone crazy >.>
<dmcglone> paultag: why do you get all the cool jobs? ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone: because I work hard :)
<paultag> dmcglone: ubuntu-lococouncil is really not that exiting
<paultag> it's mostly paperwork and dealing with issues
<paultag> and interfacing to canonical
<dmcglone> paultag: I work hard too. I think it's just because your cool... LOL
<paultag> :P
<paultag> BiosElement: RE OLF: Just have -us-ny send some over
<paultag> BiosElement: or mi
<paultag> then we don't have to deal with fighting a fight we don't want to fight right now
<BiosElement> paultag: Aight.
<paultag> if we want to officially get more for OLF, we can do that
<paultag> but it's more paperwork then it's worth right now
<paultag> esp when ny and mi are heading over too
<BiosElement> paultag: I know last time it was so short notice we hardly had any, but lots of people wanted them.
<dmcglone> when is the next OLF?
<paultag> BiosElement: yeah, we can bring our 6-month as well as our conf-pack
<paultag> BiosElement: which is what we had last time
<paultag> then more from ny or mi if we need it
<paultag> if they're willing
<BiosElement> dmcglone: September 9-11
<BiosElement> paultag: Sounds good.
<dmcglone> whoo hoo I'll definately be at this one
<paultag> BiosElement: rock on.
<dmcglone> was there a big turnout last year?
<BiosElement> paultag: You're sounding like Jono now :P
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Yep. I know the OLF Ubuntu table had tons, and Ubucon was a success as well thanks to Amber.
<paultag> BiosElement: Oh, Ohio can request two for that methinks
<paultag> BiosElement: as long as ubucon is filed seperetly then OLF
<paultag> hint hint
<BiosElement> paultag: I'll talk to Jon and see what he has planned, not sure who was going to handle that hah.
<paultag> OK
<BiosElement> paultag: This time Ubucon is 100% on the loco though so it should be interesting.
<paultag> someone should invite ubuntu ohio-lite as well
<paultag> just PS
<paultag> and we should poach their "leader" into ubuohio
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone> just hold him up at gunpoint
<dmcglone> it's easier
 * BiosElement gets some rope and a shotgun
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> our group will turn into the Ubuntu-oh-mafia
<BiosElement> I thought we were already the "Too technical" mafia. >.>
<dmcglone> I wouldn't know, only been here a little over a year now
<dmcglone> I'm slowly finding my place within :-)
<dmcglone> I'm the baby boomer I quess
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-03
<popman> hey
<popman> How can I hide my ip stuff on freenoid?
<dmcglone> use freenode instead ;-)
<popman> freenode* ;)
<dmcglone> I'm not sure it's possible :-/
<popman> o
<BiosElement> Sony lost the game again: http://www.gamepolitics.com/2011/05/02/soe-user-data-and-credit-card-information-compromised-services-taken-down
<dmcglone> haha poor sony, getting their butt kicked
<BiosElement> Pretty much.
<BiosElement> So who here would trust sony with a single email address after their amazing security demonstration? >.<
<dmcglone> I would ;-)
<BiosElement> iamspam@lol.com? >.>
<dmcglone> Igotstupidwrittenacrossmyforhead@msn.com
<BiosElement> not hotmail? :P
<dmcglone> don't they all use the same server? :-p
<BiosElement> Probably
<dmcglone> Iliketotakeitinthebutt@sony.com
<dmcglone> haha
<Unit193> popman: You're looking for a cloak
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Welcome back (Internet issues?)
<Unit193> canthus13: Liquorix is faster on Lubuntu/VM
<Unit193> (Synaptic loaded database and the search seems faster)
<jgould> quit
<canthus13> Unit193: Cool. :)
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, to answer from yesterday...
<Derath-Srvr> BiosElement: Yes, a single box (350) per release. The cds I had Sunday were the ones I intentionally held back from the box I received.
<Derath-Srvr> I also needed some of those for the Installfest the Dayton LUG is running next weekend
<Derath-Srvr> but agreed, 350 per release per lug is pretty restrictive, esp when in a single small event I can pass out over 50, and at larger city-wide events, I can give out 700+....
<Derath-Srvr> And that's why I emailed Jorge
<Derath-Srvr> If I order a box to help in the dayton area, that means the rest of the LoCo does not receive any cds for the release
<Derath-Srvr> Keep in mind this does not count for conference packs (like OLF), which are ordered on a as-needed basis, and requires approval...
<Derath-Srvr> (last I heard anyways)
<_bbb> you see jorge hating on ohio in that road trip post
<_bbb> harumph
<_bbb> talking about avoiding driving thru ohio
<jrgifford> you have me to thank for that. I regularly bug jorge on askubuntu.com. that's why he's NEVER COMING TO OHIO. :P
<Derath-Srvr> He only comes for OLF..
<_bbb> yeah
<_bbb> not this year i hear
<_bbb> me neither most likely
<_bbb> wifey has a due date of 10/7
<Derath-Srvr> Wow, cutting it close...
<Derath-Srvr> wb cheri
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> I was out doing a TON of grocery shopping :)
<Derath-Srvr> Cool, stocked up huh?
<Cheri703> yeah, making sure husband doesn't starve while I'm at UDS
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Paultag: any traffic about my email?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: I've not sent anything out :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: we talked about this
<Derath-Srvr> Really?
<Derath-Srvr> What's the verdict so far?
<paultag> ya'll should request NY or MI to send packs to OLF to avoid us fighting with Canonical
<paultag> if you want to do that, let's do it right after OLF
<paultag> so that we have a year to make sure it's all good. Canonical is very slow
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm...
<paultag> and if they know we want more, then the NY / MI trick might piss them off
<paultag> but if we use NY or MI now, then ask for double for OLF, it's better
<Derath-Srvr> are the ny and mi groups that large, or just that influential?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: they are approved and outside ohio
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: so they can request a conf-pack for OLF, and we'll request one for OLF
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: then we have two
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: you see?
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah I see that part...
<Derath-Srvr> was wondering about this: " then the NY / MI trick might piss them off"
<paultag> as well as our 6 month
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yes, because we're going around the rules
<Derath-Srvr> Would hate to get others in trouble for it too... but we may have to go that route for OLF...
<paultag> if you ask for permission then do something that toes the line, it's not good
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: oh, and be sure to request one for Ubucon and one for OLF ;)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: there are like 4 ways we can get at least double
<Derath-Srvr> True, and that's good for the conf packs...
<paultag> and we do have a 6 month as well
<paultag> not sure who requested that
<paultag> we'll be locked and loaded for sure
<Derath-Srvr> My biggest concern is with the events that I handle with the Dayton LUG, I'd take all the CDs from normal releases and the rest of the LoCo would be left with nothing...
<Derath-Srvr> See where I'm coming from?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: I don't think anyone would complain if our six-month went to OLF
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: yeah I do
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: we can just give a 75 pack out to reloco leads at OLF
<paultag> that's more then enough :)
<Derath-Srvr> That's enough for my installfest, but techfest needs more...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: get a conf pack for that
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: just request it as the dayton reloco, not the D-LUG
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... good point...
<Derath-Srvr> Didn't think TechFest would count as a conf...
<Derath-Srvr> but will try that this winter for the spring event
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: i'm sure it will be fine :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: t-shirts never hurt anyone
<Derath-Srvr> will need the 75 pack for fall's installfest
<paultag> :)
<Derath-Srvr> do we have contacts with ny/mi?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: jcastro is mi, talk with deejoe or charles about ny
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: use jorge's personal mail if you ask him
<Derath-Srvr> don't have personal... just have ub...
<Derath-Srvr> msg it?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: sure, let me find it
<Derath-Srvr> k
<paultag> kk
<Derath-Srvr> thx!
<paultag> np
<paultag> just ask him loco member to loco member, get his canonical hat off :)
<Derath-Srvr> What do you think of that for the email?
<Derath-Srvr> btw, for those interested, CFP (call for presenters) for OLF has been extended until June 1st...
<Cheri703> Unit193: you wouldn't happen to know anyone who might be headed to columbus on saturday morning, would you?
<Unit193> Cheri703: I don't think so
<Cheri703> my ride to the airport bailed :(
<Derath-Srvr> Sorry to hear that Cheri... really sucks
<Cheri703> yeah, I either have to find some other ride, OR the initial guy can take me like 3.5 hours earlier than originally planned -_-
<Derath-Srvr> knowing the airports, arriving early wouldn't be a hateful thing
<Cheri703> true, but not THAT early, I have over 4.5 hours of layover at JFK after my initial flight
<Derath-Srvr> I went through the same thing with my job orientation...
<Derath-Srvr> sat at JFK for 5+ hours until my flight left...
<thafreak> paultag: you around?
<thafreak> anyone in the NEO area, kent state is starting a new "School of Digital Sciences"
<thafreak> and it's basically classes from all of the tech related schools and departments
<thafreak> kind of a take what you want, get a degree in "digital sciences"
<thafreak> are there any high school students at any of the reloco's college shopping?
<thafreak> I may end up getting to do a masters thesis on open source...i'm actually kind of excited...odd as that may sound
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> plenty of papers out there, from what I've seen...
<Derath-Srvr> (i.e. not cheats, but published papers...)
<thafreak> and I've never wanted to write a paper before...but this seems like a topic I could actually do
<Unit193> Cheri703: Thurs?
<Cheri703> as far as I know
<Cheri703> was going to discuss different day, but no one got in touch about it...
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: U-H
<Derath-Srvr> ah
<Unit193> Want to come? We would love to have you!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Way out of the way for me...
<Derath-Srvr> Mansfield?
<Unit193> Yep
 * Unit193 was kidding
<Derath-Srvr> LMAO!
<Derath-Srvr> I would never make it home... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Not to mention it would take me a whole tank of gas to get from home, to work, to UH, back home... lol
<Unit193> But we would have another person! Don't take that away from us!
<Unit193> ;)
<Derath-Srvr> You wanna pay for my gas and mileage?
<Derath-Srvr> and money upfront btw :)
<Unit193> Lets see, gas is... See you at OLF, Derath-Srvr ;)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah tell me about it... esp with a 70 mile one way commute already...
<Derath-Srvr> glad I have a compact car already...
<Derath-Srvr> just need a more highway fuel efficient one...
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... what's the best way to swap hard drives? I need to buy a bigger one for my laptop...
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: I like to use clonezilla for that
<Derath-Srvr> Will it accomodate growing partitions?
<Derath-Srvr> i.e. my home directory is on a separate partition, and that's the one I want to expand...
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: I think you'd do clonezilla, then gparted
<Unit193> Cheri703: +1
<Cheri703> clonezilla is awesome
<Unit193> Yeah it is!
<thafreak> backup, then re-partition and setup lvm, then you can re-size all you want
<Derath-Srvr> bah, not using lvm...
<Cheri703> clonezilla is pretty painless, just MAKE SURE you do a fsck BEFORE you start doing it
<Cheri703> otherwise it'll kick you out
<Derath-Srvr> Also, does it support ext4?
<Cheri703> gparted is relatively painless as well, and as long as you don't clear the initial drive, you can redo it if it freaks out for some reason :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> oh, lvm?
<Cheri703> dunno about that, clonezilla is happy and fine with it
<Derath-Srvr> Well, not using lvm, so I need to clone a drive with 4 ext4 partitions and resize one...
<Cheri703> clonezilla to new hdd, then live cd/usb and gparted
<Cheri703> to extend partition
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... I think I'll put the old in the usb external, new inside the lappy and do that...
<Cheri703> that workd
<Cheri703> *works
<Derath-Srvr> hmm... wonder if I'll have to reinstall/re-setup grub afterwards...
<Cheri703> shouldn't
<Cheri703> it will ask if you want to copy the master boot record
<Unit193> Tea time
<jgould> hmm... Looks like my GPU issue might be resolved..
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> how so?
<jgould> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/727594
<jgould> only one way to find out
<Derath-Srvr> hehe
<jgould> can't tell that I don't mind fooling with something to see if I can make it work
<jgould> hell I installed windows 95 on a 386 SX25 (It wasnt' supposed to run on that chipset...)
<Derath-Srvr> Well, time to take the long drive home... laters all!
<jgould> Later Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Have a good drive!
<jgould> I wonder if my using a Development brance CD for 11.04 is also giving me issues....
<_bbb> i cant get unity to work on my old thinkpad
<_bbb> old radeon not supported by fglrx
<jgould> :(
<Unit193> Unity Needs 3D support
<_bbb> but 3d works with open source driver/mesa
<_bbb> i can play 3d games
<_bbb> and rotate cube worked with maverick
<_bbb> im still messing with it
<_bbb> havent put in a whole lot of effort yet
<_bbb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<_bbb> always enjoy a good challenge
<_bbb> im not sure how wise a decision that was to make the default require 3d but ok
<Cheri703> Unit193: like the mansfield ubuntu hour page on fb...
<Unit193> It has some usful info on it...
 * Cheri703 created an event for thursday and asked for people to give input on what days are better
<Unit193> You did?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> just now
<Unit193> Yep, after I looked at it...
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> I could only find the ja-jp one (The other didn't have a link...)
<Cheri703> hmm...k?
<canthus13> blargh.
<Unit193> 011000100110110001100001011100100110011101101000
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-04
<Cheri703> rawr
<Unit193> Eh?
<Cheri703> eh, just tons to do and not doing it
<Unit193> Great. The computer is now set to autoboot memtest ...with no grub screen
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> you could liveboot and then edit grub conf
<Unit193> It's set to the one I want.... Wha?
<dmcglone1> hiya
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Hello
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> I like the old grub much better...
<Unit193> Still the wrong kernel, but not memtest!
<Cheri703> progress!
<dmcglone1> my wife just got a glimpse of Unity, she's bitchin.. LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone1> she sure as hell doesn't want it
<Unit193> What are you going to give her?
<dmcglone1> well at the moment she's running KDE and is bitchin about that, so I showed her my unity install and she said hell no, so I guess it's Gnome 10.10
<dmcglone1> I mean Ubuntu 10.10
<dmcglone1> looks like Unity is gonna be a hard sell to casual users for Ubuntu :-/
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You going to show the other Ubuntus? You could rollback to 10.04 (LTS)
<dmcglone1> She used to have 10.10
<Unit193> So if I point StartupManager to the kernel I want, it sets memtest as default.... grrrrr
 * dmcglone1 is installing Gnome on my netbook
<dmcglone1> from there going to gnome 3
<Unit193> It's just not going to take that kernel....
<canthus13> That's weird...
<Unit193> And I need to figure out how to install grub menu
<jgould> well...  It seems that my issues with what ever was causing the crash on boot have been resolved by an upstream patch...
<canthus13> Unit193: That's weird. My wife's machine can't get grub menu to work.. She's running Lucid.
<canthus13> It boots straight with no menu.  I'm running Maverick and it comes up just fine.
<Unit193> Eh... I don't think I checked that option at boot
<Unit193> s/boot/install
<Cheri703> canthus13: any word on the sully toy?
<Cheri703> I leave on saturday (as long as I can get a ride to the airport -_-)
<canthus13> In the mail tomorrow. Last two days have been crazy.... It should make it in time, though. I'll mail it from the post office.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> no problem, just wanted to check :)
<Cheri703> I have so much stuff to do >.< I'm trying to convince myself to tackle it all :/
<canthus13> Heh. gotta do it... It'd suck to show up in Hungary and realize you didn't pack underwear...
<jgould> That would suck
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> I have a bunch of laundry going so I can figure out what to pack
<jgould> I hate it when I get cold feet
<Cheri703> my list for the week thus far: acquire second suitcase, pack, doctor's appointment tomorrow, plan open week session, present open week session, locate a ride to the dang airport
<Cheri703> *plus all of the regular crap around here
<jgould> Where are you Cheri703 (and which airport are you flying out of?
<Cheri703> I'm in mansfield and I'm going to columbus :/
<Cheri703> that's the difficulty
<Cheri703> if I was still in columbus, I'd be fine
<Cheri703> I have enough people who owed me from times I picked them up ;)
<jgould> If I had a reson to go to mansfield, I'd pick you up and drop you off at CMH
<Cheri703> heh, I appreciate it
<Cheri703> mansfield is AWESOME >.>
<Cheri703> one option I'm considering is getting a ride to cbus friday night (if possible) and crashing at a friend's house and then going in the morning from there. that greatly shortens my time table though :/
<jgould> Just a little bit
<Cheri703> you under estimate how late I stay up
<Cheri703> to get to columbus at a reasonable hour (even by 10) would require leaving by 9, which would cut 4-5 hours off of my general "doing stuff" time...possibly even more
<Cheri703> not counting any time in the morning
<jgould> I stay up late when Our jobs at work slow down (which they are, and layoffs are looming again...)
<Cheri703> where do you work?
<jgould> I work for a little company called Lifetouch National School Studos
<jgould> er Studios
<Cheri703> wait...lifetouch...where is that?
<Cheri703> that sounds vaguely familiar
<Cheri703> is there another place called lifetouch?
<jgould> We have subsidiaries...  Not that I know of
<jgould> where, we are an international company with offices around the US and Canada
<Cheri703> ah, ok, I'm thinking of lifetouch church directories...I had to go there for my old job
<jgould> That's owned by us.  I work for NSS as a photographer.  I've said in the past that almost everyone has heard of us, but few know what we do
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> that's cool
<Cheri703> I worked for a short time at "picture people" omg it was horrible. I like photography, but that place...
<jgould> I need to find something else to do
<Cheri703> this is what I'm up to these days: www.TechHeroOhio.com  need more clients though :/
<jgould> That helps
<canthus13> Cheri703: You should change those bottom lines.. They give a double vision effect that's a bit disconcerting.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Side-by-side of offset a bit more, maybe.
<jgould> I'm just happy that I am working in Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 8,1...
<Cheri703> I was pondering whether I needed to have both email AND web address (that's basically my flyer, but with different font)
<jgould> So what goes on at a Ubuntu Hour
<Cheri703> at ours we just hang out and chat
<jgould> Sounds like waht we did Sunday XD
<Cheri703> heh, possibly
<jgould> With Jacob's machine attached to the projector
<jgould> Hmm... Too bad Evoloution cant' do Google Calendars...
<Cheri703> it can!
<Cheri703> I use it...
<jgould> two way sync?
<Cheri703> I like having my google calendars synced with the applet
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> do "new calendar" type drop down to Google
<Cheri703> it's awesome
<jgould> With Jacob's machine attached to the projector
<jgould> er
<jgould> *Gasps*
<jgould> Yay~
<jgould> How does it handle multiple calanders? (I use two gmail accounts almost exlcusivly with the calendar
<Cheri703> I have like 4 different google calendars synced
<Cheri703> it's fine
<jgould> And it's an all in one app, which I like better than the Mail/iCal/Address Book trio that apple uses
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> on my netbook, the google calendar page is a PAIN unless I put firefox into full screen
<jgould> How big is the scren on your netbook?
<Cheri703> 10.1"
<jgould> I've thought about getting a netbook for an even more portable machine than the 13.3" MacBook Pro, but I fear that I will run into the same issue that I did with the 11.6" MacBook Air...  The screen was too short and it hurt my neck to use it for an extended period of time
<Cheri703> I like mine a lot
<Cheri703> I was using a 15" for a while (not especially wide screen, was kind of tallish), and I didn't like that there was only a VERY specific spot that looked "right" instead of the crappy "wrong angle lcd" appearance
<Cheri703> canthus13: check it now
<jgould> Wow...  I've only  really been back in teh commmunity for a few days and I'm already helping people in teh Ubuntu fourms... XD
<Cheri703> heh, go you!
<canthus13> Much better. :)
<jgould> I like the new version better aws well
<jgould> I can't type worth a damn, but hey
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> I had just uploaded the equivalent of my initial flyer. I'd since redone it, so I updated to match that (and take off the website)
<jgould> do you just delete messages from the inbox in evloution to archive them?  (I can't rememmber.  It's been a while...)
<Cheri703> I don't use evolution for email
<jgould> I find it easier to do it all in one place
 * canthus13 does all of his emailing in one place: gmail. :)
<Cheri703> same here
<canthus13> Much easier than dealing with a mail client. :/
<jgould> unless you have 3 accounts that you bounce between on a regular basis...
 * Cheri703 sets gmail to check the others, also to send as others
<jgould> How does that work from a mobile device?  I send and recive off of all three from my BlackBerry
 * Unit193 uses Alpine half the time, gmail half the time and Thunderbird the rest of the time :D
<Cheri703> I could use the main mail thing, or gmail...either one...
<canthus13> jgould: I just use the gmail mobile client for my phone. (not blackberry, but gmail seems to have a client for everything...)
<jgould> If I do that, then there is no reason to have the blackberry... :P (Although it about got tossed into traffic the other day on Hilliard Rome Road because it was pissing me off...)
 * Cheri703 hearts android
<jgould> I'm leaning toward andriod.  My love for Apple is slowly waning
 * canthus13 is still looking to get a Pre/Pre plus.. WebOS <3
 * canthus13 lost his love for Apple around 1991.
<jgould> The build quality on my Macbook is great, If I would have knowm that I was goign to have problems, I would have kept my C2D MBP and not gotten this Core i5...
<jgould> Now I'm thinking ahead to when this one goes and depending on how much I'm using Ubuntu as a primary OS, looking at System76 for the next one
<jgould> A little over $200 cheaper for pretty much the same comptuer. (This one has an i5, the Lemur has an i3)
<canthus13> System76 builds some really sweet hardware.
<Unit193> Don't System76 run a little high in price?
<canthus13> No. Mac runs a little(lot) high in price. :)
<jgould> Doesn't look like it
<canthus13> They're not cheap (Acer/HP/Gateway).  They're priced more like a good HP business laptop or a higher-end Dell.
<canthus13> From what I've seen, they're worth it.  And I like the guys that I've met that work there. :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's the netbook holding up so far?
<jgould> This is one of those indrusties that is a "You get what you pay for" thing
<canthus13> to a degree. I don't see Mac being worth the stupid price.
<Cheri703> they replaced the case, but...the customer service is SEVERELY LACKING...don't go zareason
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> the computer itself is fine
<Cheri703> the crappy email I got from the ceo of the company is NOT
 * canthus13 won't be recommending zareason for a while...
<Cheri703> yeah...I'm glad they fixed it, but...even then, crappy customer service
<jgould> I will say that every time I've had a hardware problem (with the exception of the dog giving the MacBook I bought in early 2009 a drink of cofffee) Apple has fixed issues without much fuss.
<jgould> I had an intermitent screen flicker and they repalced the inverter board just on my word. (which did fix it by the way)
<canthus13> jgould: I've heard nightmare stories about apple service.. of course I've heard the same about Dell, and my dad hasn't had a single issue with them (aside from one know-it-all that tried to blame the hard drive when the machine wouldn't post, but he caved when I got on the line and told him I was Dell certified (I'm not, but A+))
 * canthus13 personally will never buy HP again for the customer service.
 * canthus13 has had 3 dell laptops so far, and the only one to die was one that got stepped on and then dropped off a table.
<canthus13> And that one was 8 years old. :D
<jgould> Dell's customer service is funny...  My wife has an insprion 600m that the dog threw up in.  (He had drank a lot of water and it was too much) I dumped the machine, opened it up, determined the only thing I needed was a keyboard, called and told the guy to send me the keyboard, and he was like "You need to send it in." I sighed and said, It's just the keyboard, send me the damn thing or go get yoru
<jgould> supervisor." needless to say, I got the keyboard.  by that point I had replaced 4 or 5 keyboards... She strikes hard....
<canthus13> jgould: My dad also buys XPS systems exclusively, which have different service contracts than the cheaper systems, so that probably makes a difference.
<jgould> probably.  I love the way to install software in Ubuntu
<canthus13> Repos make it soooo easy. :)
<jgould> Yes.  I wonder how hard it would be to create a list of software that you've installed on one machineso you can install it on the other...
<Cheri703> SUPER EASY
<Cheri703> in synaptic, you can save markings
<jgould> Taht would install stuff that I need on one machine, but not the other (eg. ndiswrapper)
<canthus13> There's a way to export the installed package list and import it on another machine... Use it for reinstalls, usually. I just don't remember what the command is.
<canthus13> jgould: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Cheri703> you can save it and then restore it on another machine
<canthus13> Just edit the list and remove the stuff you don't want.
<jgould> Lets see you do that on an OS that isn't a Ubuntu/Debian deritive!
<canthus13> redhat-style systems can do it as well.
<canthus13> but forget windows. :)
<canthus13> OSX could be set up for it fairly easily.
<jgould> Why can't gmail imap to itself...
<jgould> canthus13: I think that's part of the reason for the App Store.  Linux has been doing it for years though...
<canthus13> Yeah, but you don't pay for ubuntu repos. :)
<canthus13> Actually, nm. that's not true.. there *are* a few items for sale in there.
<jgould> I know.  One of the peices of software I have under OS X is going to be payware for the linux version.  I will probably buy it
<canthus13> don't say that too loud.. the freetards will yell at you. :(
<jgould> It's some very specialized writing software that fits the way I write
<jgould> but I can't seem to type tonight
 * canthus13 has no issue with pay software. If he could afford it, and they ported it to Linux, he'd probably buy Photoshop.
<Unit193> Free software = software you don't pay for!!
<canthus13> yeah...?
<jgould> There's a lot of software that I use that I can't afford
<jgould> I understand making money, but some of the prices they charge are outragious
<Unit193> canthus13: Freetards think Free software = OpenSource
<canthus13> jgould: Generally, the more specialized the software is, the more expensive it is, because the market is smaller and dev costs have to be recouped.
<Cheri703> teamviewer has INSANE prices
 * canthus13 never checked into their prices.
<Cheri703> it's crazy
<canthus13> gotoassist is actually reasonable iirc.
 * canthus13 wonders how feasible skype's screensharing is for support...
<Cheri703> is it cross platform? and VERY easy on the other side?
<Cheri703> horrible
<dmcglone27> that was a disaster
<Unit193> dmcglone27: Then don't do it again!
<dmcglone27> Thought I was never gonna get this netbook running again
<Unit193> Unity?
<jgould> What did yo do to it
<dmcglone27> I tried installing gnome, then upgrading to gnome 3 and poof it all went south
<dmcglone27> I'm back to 10.10
<dmcglone27> I'm sticking with 10.10 and Gnome 3
<jgould> Gah... nidswrapper just took out my Macbook
<dmcglone27> again?
<jgould> sye
<jgould> er yep
<dmcglone27> dang
<dmcglone27> that sux
<canthus13> ndiswarper...
<jgould> yeah, that
<jgould> Now lets see if I can get it to come back up
<jgould> that was weird...
<jgould> Nope,  My kernel bug still exists...
<jgould> :(
<canthus13> Bummer... :(
<jgould> I wonder if rolling my own kernel would help...
<Unit193> There is mainline on launchpad
<dmcglone27> have you tried the server kernel?
<jgould> Not yet,  It's going to take a reinstall to do anything now
<jgould> I wonder if starting minimal and adding things in manually would help with this issue...
<dmcglone27> when you re-install, go with the server edition and see if you have the same problem
<jgould> I'll need to grab the 64 bit server edition
<dmcglone27> it's worth a shot
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> How many others would have just given up?
<dmcglone27> yup, I agree
<dmcglone27> brb
<jgould> well, this sounds like shit
<dmcglone27> Ok running gnome 3
<dmcglone27> I'm about to call it a night
<Unit193> dmcglone27: Does it like nice and pretty?
<dmcglone27> It's nice, but can't say if I'll like it long term
<jgould> dmcglone27: I'm going to try the see what happens
<dmcglone27> good luck
<dmcglone27> Unit193: seen gnome 3 yet?
<Unit193> dmcglone27: No
<Unit193> Have some handy SS?
<dmcglone27> hang on I'll get some
<jgould> Interesting.  If you hold your windows key, numbers will appear on the launcher in Unity and you can just hit the windows key and the number and be th ere
<jgould> At this point I'm tempted to grab 11.10 and see what I can do with it
<Unit193> 11.10?
<dmcglone27> Unit193: http://ubuntuone.com/p/qg8/
<dmcglone27> http://ubuntuone.com/p/qg7/
<Unit193> dmcglone27: Not bad at all!
<dmcglone27> I have it installed alongside the default gnome, so I can use either one
<Unit193> I might even try Gnome with that...
<jgould> Unit193: The alpha (!) release of the next version.  Who knows it may work better...
<dmcglone27> Unit apt-get install gnome3-session
<dmcglone27> log out and back into gnome 3
<Unit193> That's default settings?
<Unit193> And they dumped that for Unity...
<dmcglone27> yup
<dmcglone27> I can actually say I like this way better than Unity
<jgould> Hmmm.. I can't install gnome3,  It needs gnome-shell wich isn't in the repo... (11.04)
<dmcglone27> that was my problem jgould so I tried installing gnome classic first then gnome 3 and everything went south
<dmcglone27> so I re-installed 10.10 and gnome 3
<dmcglone27> 11.04 is shitty!
<dmcglone27> what about you Unit193 did you get it?
<Unit193> dmcglone27: Nothings going to happen right now
<Unit193> I may try it in VBox...
<dmcglone27> cool, I can almost guarantee you will like it
<jgould> I wonder how the MacBook will respond if I roll it back to 10.04 or even 10.10
<dmcglone27> we are gonna have to get used to this new format sooner or later, because I can see everybody doing it soon
<dmcglone27> I'm not sure jgould
<Unit193> Last time using Ubuntu full install was 6.10 and I'm not changing that soon...
<dmcglone27> well I'm gonna get some shut eye, I'll see y'all tomorrow
<jgould> Night
<dmcglone27> Oh yeah, one more thing before I go, gnome 3 moved the damn icons back to the right side where they belong!!! :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone27: Have a good rest!! (Thanks for the SS)
<dmcglone27> Ok, no problem. night guys
<Unit193> Min, Max, Close?
<jgould> dunno
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Are you in columbus, Unit?
<Unit193> jgould: Having fun? ;)
<Unit193> No I'm not...
<jgould> Loads of fun.  More than I should be allowed ot have
 * Unit193 wanted to go to the C-Bus thing
<jgould> I was there.  First LoCo event ever
<Unit193> Other then U-H, it would have been mine...
<Unit193> I SO wanted to go...
<jgould> U-H?
<Unit193> Ubuntu Hour
<jgould> I may go to that tomorrow.  Not sure yet.  I don't think the Missses will tag along, she was bored at the LoCo event on sunday..
<Unit193> Come to mine?
<Unit193> ;)
<Cheri703> Unit193: he's in cbus
<Unit193> I know... ---> ;)
<jgould> Which one is yours?
<jgould> any one else have a little blue triangle at the upper left of thier screen in Unity on 11.04?
<Unit193> I'm not sorry, I don't use Unity
<jgould> hmm...
<Unit193> Cyanide and Happiness anyone?
<jgould> Anyone else having issues with backspace not working in FF/Chrome
<jgould> Be right back...
<jgould> How in the hell do you pick another kernel?
<Unit193> Last ones here: apt-cache search kernel image
<Unit193> What one are you looking for?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install linux-image-virtual
<jgould> something other than generic to see if my issue with the i915 driver is limited to generic
<Unit193> Server or Liquorix?
<jgould> I'm tempted to try to compile my own kernel... It's been about ten years since I've done that
<jgould> I'm trying server
<jgould> damn it
<Unit193> Still errors?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> I'm going to give 10.04 a shot...
<jgould> I figure I can't hurt anything
<Unit193> Wireless card (I don't remember)
<jgould> Nope
<jgould> [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<jgould> It's a kernel bug with the i915 chipset
<Unit193> jgould: Did you look at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FMainlineBuilds
<jgould> This is making my head hurt
<Unit193> I can't help any...
<jgould> Doing what I'm doing is how bugs get fixed...
<Unit193> jgould: I think someone in one of my other channels has the same device
<Unit193> Were you getting freezes from screen-savers?
<jgould> No
<jgould> My problem occurs on boot, and once it does, there is no recovering
<Unit193> "xorg had an update today for intel chipsets"
 * Unit193 <--- REALLY can't help
<jgould> This is kernel level
<Unit193> Yep...
<jgould> *gru05:24:08     rchavik | *sigh*, this is going to destroy my    │ _marix
<jgould> m05:24:08     rchavik | *sigh*, this is going to destroy my    │ _marix
<jgould> bl05:24:08     rchavik | *sigh*, this is going to destroy my    │ _marix
<jgould> us
<jgould> ok then05:24:08     rchavik | *sigh*, this is going to destroy my    │ _marix
<jgould> 05:24:08     rchavik | *sigh*, this is going to destroy my    │ _marix
<canthus13> ..?
<Derath-Srvr> <-- owns a System76 Lappy, and has loved it... paid extra for 3 year warranty (which I think is just about to expire, if not already...)
 * jgould finds the nearest wall
<jgould> Ok, I can say I've filed my first bug...
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> For the macbook graphics?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> intresting...
<dmcglone> jgould: managed to try gnome 3 yet?
<jgould> Nope.  Still fighting with the macbook
<dmcglone> Where is the stupid home icon located in the filesystem? I looked all over /usr/share/icons and nothing
<jgould> Something intresting of note...  Under Ubuntu, the keyboard backlighting works.  Under Xubuntu, it doesn't
<Unit193> apt-cache show pommed
<jgould> busted install.  Irrelevent...
<Unit193> I know - pommed also monitors the ambient light sensors to automatically light up the keyboard backlight on machines that support it.
<jgould> 10.04 is out.  There isn't even support for the wired network card...
<jgould> I *will* get this working or die trying...
<Unit193> Did you try anything other then Ubuntu? What works, works (And maybe you can steal the kernel too )
<jgould> No I haven't.  Maybe I should...
<jgould> I wonder what kernel debian 6 is using for a default
<deejoe> jgould: 2.6.32-5-xen-686 is what I have on one of my Debian 6 boxes
<jgould> We'll give it a shot.  Can't be any worse than what I'm working with now...
<jgould> I also wonder why I am unable to boot from a usb Drive on this macBook
<jgould> I need to learn more about weechat...
<Unit193> There are quickstart guides online
<jgould> yep.  Been too busy dealing with the macbook and trying to get it to work
<Unit193> Note to self: Don't try to get cousin to dual-boot
<jgould> Why?
<Unit193> He has a Mac
<jgould> which mac
<jgould> my issue is specific to this model (MacBook Pro 8,x)
<Unit193> I have no idea... I only know what it looks like (Not really done anything with it)
<jgould> How long has he had it?
<Unit193> I think this year (We don't visit much, they are out of state)
<jgould> Laptop or desktop?
<Unit193> Silver Laptop
<jgould> do you know if it has a thunderbolt port?
<Unit193> No I don't...
<jgould> Debian 6 can't see the network card..
<jgould> So  much for trying debian 6
<Derath-Srvr> lol @ Unit
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: What? I don't know what Mac he has (I've only seen it once or twice)
<Derath-Srvr> Just laughing over dual'ing it... lol
<jgould> With the random issues I've had with this MacBook, I regret taking the c2d MBP back...
<jgould> Hmmm.  It looks like this thing did get networking after all
<jgould> Derath-Srvr: If I can get this working, I'm going to be dualing my MBP
<Unit193> Welcome back Cheri703
<Cheri703> thanks, was out running a bunch of errands
<jgould> Welcome back.
 * jgould bashes his head into a wall
<Unit193> jgould is still having issues with his Mac (And about 70% would have said goodbye to Ubuntu)
<Cheri703> ha jgould last thing I saw before signing off was: * jgould finds the nearest wall
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sully should be there by friday.
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> good to know canthus13 :)
<jgould> Ok.  Unity was ok for a little bit, but now it's just annoying
<dmcglone1> jgould: try gnome 3 it's good
<dmcglone1> really good
<Unit193> Linux Journal has something about Unity
<jgould> Unit193: is it good?
<Unit193> jgould: It's a video...
<jgould> dmcglone1: I have to get a working system before I worry about gnome 3
<dmcglone1> I keep forgetting you can't get anything working :-/
<Unit193> dmcglone1: If it was on Ubunbtu, I would try it in a VM
<dmcglone1> it's in the repos
<Unit193> I know. They should make a Gubuntu
<dmcglone1> up package manager to install gnome3-session
<dmcglone1> use that is
<Unit193> -shell isn't in 11 repos, right?
<dmcglone1> no
<dmcglone1> I installed 10.10 and it was there
<jgould> Has anyone seen my brain?
<Unit193> Was that what I was tossing around??
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> no wonder it's fucked up
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Well,  My bug report just got confirmed.  What does that mean?
<Unit193> Link?
<dmcglone1> it means it was confirmed to exsist
<Derath-Srvr> means they know it's a real bug...
<jgould> Good.  Maybe I'll get a fix and then I can fix the hole in the wall...
<dmcglone1> don't hold your breath
<jgould> Why do you say that
<Derath-Srvr> Aside from taking a while to reproduce and fix?
<dmcglone1> sometimes it takes a long time to fix bugs
<Derath-Srvr> Well, time to go home...
<Derath-Srvr> laters
<dmcglone1> later
<dmcglone> hi
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1, dmcglone
<Unit193> I thought one would be weechat...
<dmcglone> this is his douter  i did not mean to say that sorry
<Unit193> Well, hello there!
<dmcglone> i cant talk sorry so sorry
<dmcglone> bot i am amy
<Unit193> NP :x <-- me
<dmcglone> wa
<dmcglone1> Ha I see my daughter Amy stopped in
<dmcglone1> She was on my desktop in the other room while I was cooking dinner
<dmcglone1> Unit193: Actually dmcglone1 is my netbook and dmcglone is my desktop :-)
<Unit193> School?
<dmcglone1> I'm not following
<dmcglone1> if you mean the kids, they are out for the day, they get out at 3:00
<Unit193> Did she have homework to go?
<dmcglone1> Ah no, this week is OAA testing so no homework
<dmcglone1> I'm happy there's no homework, because I have to help them most of the time. It's like I'm going through school all over again :-/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-05
<Unit193> How old are they?
<dmcglone1> my son Kyle is 11, Heather is 10, and Amy is 9
<dmcglone1> They are all 1 year, 1 month and 2 days apart
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you know if you can come thursday?
<Cheri703> If no one is going to show up again, I might just cancel it :/
<Cheri703> it's a hassle on my friends who give me a ride home
<Unit193> When did I say that? My friend thinks he can go
<Cheri703> no, I didn't say you weren't, I'm just saying IF no one can, then I'd cancel
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<Cheri703> it's worth the effort if I KNOW someone will be there
<jgould> I would have been at the UH in columbus, but I slept through ti
<Unit193> Cheri703: I don't know for sure. He said he would call if he can't go
<Cheri703> Unit193: are wednesdays good for you?
<Unit193> Cheri703: \Nor for him
<Cheri703> it's looking like monday or wednesday will be the preferred day (by majority), do those not work for you?
<Unit193> Doesn't really matter if majority works
<Cheri703> well, I'd hope you can still come!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Think you'll be able to send me a pic from the airport?
<Cheri703> probably...I now have a ride lined up :)
<Cheri703> I'll make sure it's in my carry-on bag
<canthus13> Yay!
<canthus13> It'd suck to bike your way down there. :)
<Cheri703> heh, yes, yes it would
<Cheri703> I'll try to get a tsa person to pose with sully if I can ;) not sure I'll be able to, but if it's slow, I'll try
<Cheri703> \o/ there is a tim horton's in the airport!!
 * Cheri703 has been craving a tim horton's breakfast sandwich and a cruller *drooool*
<canthus13> Cool!
<Cheri703> didn't want to impose on my ride to have her swing me by a TH store :) so this is wonderful
<Cheri703> canthus13: email me so I have your address, and I'll try to send pics as I go and have wifi
<Unit193> dmcglone1: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/04/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:23
<Unit193> Everyone else: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/04/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:02
<dmcglone1> whats up with that Unit193?
<Unit193> sabdfl = Mark Shuttleworth
<Unit193> He was talking about Gnome 3 in Ubuntu
<dmcglone1> I caught that :-)
<dmcglone1> he must have come to his senses ;-)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ok. :)
<Cheri703> made progress on packing :) more to do, but taking a break :)
<Unit193> I packed one time, than forgot my bag...
<Cheri703> I'm in the "gathering stuff" phase
<canthus13> Unit193: I packed and forgot underwear for a week long trip once... Had to buy underwear when I got there. :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: I usually do all that the night before. :)
<Unit193> +1 night before... day of...
<canthus13> Unit193: My wife waits 'til the day of.... so we usually end up leaving 6 or 8 hours late. :/
<Unit193> (Sorry Cheri) Women can't do that...
<Unit193> Most*
<Cheri703> yeah canthus13, I'm doing most of it in advance, but some stuff is in use til I leave, and I'm still running laundry, so the last bits of it will be friday night, and it will ALL be packed and ready (except for my phone) so I can wake up, get dressed and go out the door :)
<Cheri703> can someone ping me if jgould shows up?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sure
<Cheri703> thanks
<Unit193> If I'm here!!
<Cheri703> sometimes I want to comment on people's fb statuses, but I know they'll have a hissy fit so I don't....
<Unit193> When people ask questions in #lubuntu or #xubuntu (How do I do...)  my first thought? "Magic!"
<Cheri703> yeah, but that's annoying to them and discourages them from seeking out help
<Unit193> I have never done it! I just want to....
<Cheri703> :)
 * canthus13 drools.
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> shrimp stir fry. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Can I come over?
<canthus13> Unit193: Sure. Bring more stir fry. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Would you mind putting OLF on the Google cal? (I can't seem to remember when it is in sept)
<canthus13> I would if I knew when it was.
<Unit193> Cheri703: ?
<Cheri703> are you asking me about OLF?
<Cheri703> it's 9-11 I think
<Unit193> Drat! Can't find it...
<Cheri703> http://ohiolinux.org/
<Unit193> Cheri703: Thanks! (I was thinking 9 = Sept 11= 2011 :P )
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> Added! Now for ubucon...
<Unit193> Cheri703: jgould is back!
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> jgould, I have a link for you, one sec
<Cheri703> jgould: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/?p=2918
<Cheri703> didn't know if that'd be helpful at all
<jgould> stupid router
<Cheri703> what's it doing?
<Unit193> Bodyslamming him agenst the wall...
<jgould> No, something higer powered will knock it off the air, and it takes the whole network down, including the wired stuff
<jgould> Ok,  I've been using the same kernel all night without an issue. I'm still getting my error message according to my dmesg logs, but I haven't installed ndiswrapper and added in my wireles... I'm now wondering if my bug report is invalid, and it's ndiswrapper that is doing it
<canthus13> jgould: Tried changing channels on the router?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> This is an ndiswrapper problem...
<jgould> How do you get rid of plymouth?
<canthus13> A hammer.
<canthus13> I don't think you can actually remove plymouth... not easily, anyway.
<canthus13> ...or maybe you can.
<canthus13> Nope. can't remove it.
<canthus13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451592&page=2
<jgould> can you manually remove something that was added to a system if you can't get it to boot?  (eg. nidswrapper
<canthus13> Hmm.. I suppose you could chroot into the system from a live CD and uninstall it.  I haven't done it in years, though...
<canthus13> paultag would know more about that than me.
<jgould> how do you do that?  I think it would almost be faster for me to just reinstal the system (again)
<canthus13> Basically, you boot a live CD, mount the hard drive, then convince the running Live system that it's really the hard drive system, then fix what you need to fix.
<canthus13> http://superuser.com/questions/110913/repair-ubuntu-installation
<canthus13> chroot howto:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<canthus13> Not sure if knoppix will boot on your mac or not, though.
<jgould> lets see if the chroot fixed it
<jgould> ok... back to a working system
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> anyone here use gwibber?
<jgould> Can't say I do
<canthus13> I did for a few days.. I didn't like it using > 1GB ram.
<canthus13> Of course, that was over a year ago...
<Cheri703> is "button faded looking" or "button richer looking" the indication for selected? on the "send using x account" buttons...if that makes sense
<Cheri703> if I click it, it changes, but it doesn't say "this is on, this is off"
<Cheri703> so...I have no idea
<jgould> Every time you click that some guy in china's lights go on and off...
<Cheri703> probably
<jgould> hmm...  I still don't have wireless, but I do have a system that will boot...
<Cheri703> progress!
<jgould> just a little bit
<jgould> I can't make up my mind between Xubutnu or Ubuntu with Gnome Classic
<Cheri703> I heart gnome
<jgould> There's things that I like about both,  and things that I don't like about both.  I do know that Unity got on my nerves...
<jgould> Ok, so I have a laptop system that I can't take anywhere... Heh
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> could try a wireless adapter?
<jgould> Could, but that's one more thign to carry
<Cheri703> eh, I have a little teeny thumb drive one
<jgould> what brand is it?
<Cheri703> zonet
<Cheri703> got it at microcenter
<jgould> what chipset is it?
<Cheri703> *shrug* no idea
<jgould> did it just work when you plugged it in?
<Cheri703> not in 10.04, but in 10.10 and 11.04 it does
<jgould> I'm running 11.04   Taht may be a solution for the mean time, until the community figures out the drives for this bcm4331
<Cheri703> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0311865
<jgould> I'm looking at it.
<Cheri703> it was happy on newer ubuntu :)
<Unit193> I have a device that uses rt73usb!
<jgould> I think my next laptop will be a machine from System76
 * jgould works on settign up NFS
<jgould> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jgould> er
<canthus13> :D
<jgould> if I add a line to my fstab, the drive will get mounted at boot, correct
<canthus13> Yes.
<jgould> what if I added the user option?  (also, what happens if mountd cant access the server?
<canthus13> Not sure about the user option.. If it can't access the server, it skips after a couple of tries.
 * canthus13 uses NFS mounts all the time.
<canthus13> I've never used the user option.
<canthus13> I use something like this:
<canthus13> 192.168.1.4:/root/sdb1 /home/canthus13/Bob/sdb1 nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,auto
<jgould> I was afraid that it would have a fit if the server wasnt' there
<canthus13> Nah. It just gives up, notes it in the log, and moves to the next mount. It might slow boot down a bit.
<canthus13> Not much, though.. I think it adds about 10 seconds to boot time if the server is down.
<jgould> I have my srv directory on the server exported.  That was easier than tryign to set ro/rw premissions on each subdir...
<canthus13> I have different shares for different things.. My kids have certain folders mounted on the media server with stuff appropriate for them. :)
<jgould> It's just my wife and I so I can get away with it (and I'm really the only one that writes to the server...)
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> My wife also has a separate share on the server for her own stuff, since her old laptop only had a 20gb drive on it... and she uses two different machines on a regular basis.
<jgould> I'm debating doing that if I switch completly over to Ubuntu.  What would be an easy way to keep a laptop and the server in sync.  I've tried rsync (but have never gotten it to wrok right...)
<canthus13> rsync.
<canthus13> THere are frontends available, like grsync... but for it to be automagic, rsync and cron.
<canthus13> rsync is simple enough to use to sync a single folder...  The problem comes when you start to sync multiple machines to the same folder.
<jgould> The only machine that would need an offline copy is the laptop,  everything else can stay online
 * canthus13 only uses rsync for his music collection, and runs it manually whenever he needs to sync stuff.
<canthus13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343647
<jgould> I need to add a gigabit networking card to the server...
 * canthus13 needs gigabit networking. :/
<canthus13> My server has a gbit port, but it's running through a 100Mbit switch.
 * jgould prints the thread and attaches it to the wall
<jgould> both of my macs are gbit on wired.  it beats the hell out of 100mbit when I'm trying to do backups
<canthus13> Wow. My file server's CPU temp is 26C... I don't think I've ever seen an AMD processor that cool before... Not a working one, anyway..
<jgould> I think I may go pick up one of the wireless dongles htat Cheri's got...
<BiosElement> Woot for everyone STILL awake
<Cheri703> jgould: it's pretty handy to have around
<Unit193> BiosElement: Yep! I'm still setting up SliTaz for PXE
<Cheri703> I don't use it very often, but I have a spare laptop that has a jacked up wireless card
<Cheri703> also nice if our internet is down and husband wants to connect desktop to neighbor wifi :)
<BiosElement> Hah, being up this late inspires great coding feats for me
<canthus13> beh.
 * canthus13 is just awake because he can't sleep. :(I
<jgould> My servr is running at 42C right now... But I'm encoding a DVD
<BiosElement> Just replaced a python plugin framework with a custom-rolled system to remove a dependency, took me a week of pondering and I couldn't figure out how to do it, took me 10 minutes to do now. >.<
<canthus13> and dongle always makes me smirk... for some reason it associates with 'dingleberry' in my mind.
<canthus13> jgould: I'd be thrilled if my laptop ever ran that cool. :)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Hmm... My laptop doens't list Thermal as an apci option...
<canthus13> Truthfully, though.. this laptop is cooler than my old HP. that one used to keep me warm during the winter.
<canthus13> jgould: Install sensors, use the sensors command for temps.
<canthus13> err... Hmm. mine doesn't show it either now that I'm using the liquorix kernel. :/  that must be why conky is no longer showing the CPU temp.
<Unit193> My computer boots into Memtest when I select the liquorix kernel...
<canthus13> Weird... sounds like a grub issue. :/
<Unit193> I know it's not really a liquorix one...
<canthus13> Unit193: Natty?
<Unit193> Yep! (X)
<canthus13> Hmm...
<Unit193> As long as SliTaz can mount local disks, fixing it should be even faster now!
<Cheri703> good night boys, I'm off to bed :)
<jgould> Night
<jgould> I think I'm heading to bed too.  Night guys
<BiosElement> Heh, so am I.
<BiosElement> Nighty night folks
<Unit193> Just me?
<canthus13> I'm debating bed... I'm tired, but I can't sleep. :/
<Unit193> Stay on for a little longer then try again...
<canthus13> I will...
<Unit193> That would have been a good idea...
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<thafreak> What'd I miss
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs, about as much as I have...
<Cheri703> canthus13: sully has arrived!
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Cheri703> canthus13 sent me his coworker's sully (from monsters inc) toy so I can take it to budapest and take pictures of it
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<deejoe> is there a connection?
<Cheri703> no, he just took it and was taking pictures of it in random places a la garden gnome
<deejoe> or is this a more generic travelling-gnome/flat-stanley sort of thing?
<deejoe> haha, right
<canthus13> Cheri703: Wow.  I mailed him last night.
<Cheri703> yeah :)
<Cheri703> adding him to my packing list :)
<canthus13> deejoe: Exactly.  He's going to Mexico with another co-worker in a couple of weeks. :)
<deejoe> fun
<Cheri703> depending on how friendly the tsa people are (HA), I may try to put his arms up and get a pic by/in front of the whole body scanner :)
<canthus13> deejoe: I hung him with some mardi gras beads on his owner's desk, left a suicide note.  So dude decided to put him in a 'coffin' with a eulogy written on a whiteboard.  He was going to have him 'rise' on easter.  So I swiped him the night before and left a note saying he faked his death... then sent him a picture from sully's gmail account of sully participating in an easter egg hunt....
<canthus13> Cheri703: That would be awesome. :)
<deejoe> pictures at sensitive locations tend to draw unwanted attention
<canthus13> deejoe: a few days later, I sent a pic of sully entering a bar... and the next morning, a picture of sully cuddled up to a naked GI Joe doll in the gutter.
<Cheri703> eh, people take pictures at security all the time, and I would ask first
<canthus13> deejoe: People take pictures, videos, post them everywhere of the TSA molesting people.
<canthus13> deejoe: They might like the publicity.  Heck, a dude printed a poster-sized boarding pass and had a TSA agent pose with it.
<deejoe> I was at jury duty last week and took some pix of public art and of a very cool art-deco brass elevator status panel and was approached about it by the sheriff's folks who are there.
<canthus13> deejoe: local cops are very self-important.
<deejoe> canthus13: mind you, that's TSA.  this is an international trip.
<canthus13> deejoe: ...which is still the TSA at the airport.  But I'm sure Cheri703 has more common sense than me and won't get into trouble. :)
<deejoe> canthus13: only TSA at the *US* airports
<canthus13> deejoe: True.
<deejoe> there are at least two ends to an intn'l flight :-)
<canthus13> Hungarian security might be a little different.
<canthus13> (Probably more lax, actually..)
<deejoe> see also, connections
<deejoe> I wouldn't count on it at Heathrow, for instance.
<Cheri703> cmh > jfk > bud   bud > jfk > cmh
 * canthus13 likes jury duty. "I don't like him. he looks funny. I think he's guilty."
<Cheri703> only one stop, stateside :)
<deejoe> oh, cool, connection on this side.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Nice.
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm very ok with it since it's my first international trip :)
 * canthus13 last went through heathrow in 1981.
<canthus13> ..No. 1983.  It was Halifax in 1981.
<deejoe> been a while for me too
<deejoe> well before T5
<canthus13> Well.. Time to leave for work.
<Cheri703> Unit193: are you guys for sure coming tonight?
<Unit193> Cheri703: As far as I know...
<Cheri703> k, then I'll plan to go :)
<Unit193> You can call him at about 3:30 ;)
<Cheri703> call who?
<Unit193> EricR2427
<Cheri703> can you call him? because I'll have to get on the bus at 4 if I'm going
<jgould> ok.  We're online at Panera from Ubuntu!
<jgould> Now I just need to get this trackpad to not be hyper responsive
<Derath-Srvr> Which Panera?
<jgould> Mill Run
<Unit193> Cheri703: Called him yesterday and he said he would call if not
<Cheri703> ok
<Derath-Srvr> COlumbus area, or Mansfield?
<jgould> Columbus.  West side
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
<BiosElement> Oh nice, LastPass proves they're incompetent. but doesn't bother mailing it's users.
<jgould> Oh?
<BiosElement> Their servers were "possibly" hacked
<Derath-Srvr> Oh, the Hillard area, Hmm... wonder if we can talk gilbert to change locations over to there... how's the traffic? has to be better than the one beside OSU...
<BiosElement> Their servers were misconfigured, didn't keep logs to figure out what happened and they're recommending master pass changes
<jgould> Better than the one by OSU, and there is a community room over here
<BiosElement> Screw that, I'm dumping it altogether. You run a password system without competent IT? Fail. >.>
<BiosElement> Oh yes, and their servers are choking on the load.
<jgould> Now to figure out my hyper sensitive trackpad...
<Derath-Srvr> #gm Gnome, kde, other?
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, ignore the #gm...
<jgould> gnome
<Derath-Srvr> wrong irc chan lol
<jgould> ah
<Derath-Srvr> I believe there's a setting in gnome's preference panel for the mouse sensativity
<jgould> there is a specific driver for this damn trackpad
<Derath-Srvr> mbp again?
<jgould> Yep
<jgould> but I'm working in Ubuntu on it now. I need to hunt down the line for the xorg file for it...
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... I still think that if you lower the sensitivity in the menu, should help...
<Derath-Srvr> dunno though, since I haven't had that problem
<jgould> It seems to have helped a little bit
<Unit193> Blast LastPass
<jgould> what exactly happendd?
<Unit193> BiosElement said it ^^ (First I know of it...)
<Derath-Srvr> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/government/lastpass-melts-down-and-leaves-many-users-hopefully-temporarily-stranded-without-their-passwords/10351
<jgould> I didn't use them for password sync...
<Derath-Srvr> never used them at all here...
<jgould> I use them for bookmark sync.  This was before FF4 came out
<Derath-Srvr> "Right now, the LastPass situation is a clusterfrak and represents another sad-but-true example of what happens when we depend on the cloud for our services."
<BiosElement> jgould: They don't know what exactly happened
<jgould> The cloud is a great idea, just not uet
<jgould> er yet
<BiosElement> No
<BiosElement> They say they won't ever know
<BiosElement> Because their servers were not keeping proper logs
<jgould> I'm talking about the cloud.  Not Lastpass's fuck up
<BiosElement> Ahh heh
<BiosElement> Cloud is fine, as is. But you need competent people behind it
<Derath-Srvr> Can't say that it's entire fail...
<BiosElement> It's just like cars, sure some people crash into buildings, but it depends on the driver.
<Derath-Srvr> wrong way to notify clients, not enough infrastructure to handle the load, and when you're dealing with people who do not understand technology, it's hard NOT to incite a panic in that situation...
<BiosElement> http://blog.lastpass.com/2011/05/lastpass-security-notification.html
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: Thir blog FINALLY loaded, looks like they redirected it to blogger so the blog loads now
<BiosElement> They're saying that they're sending notifications in batches to reduce server load
<Derath-Srvr> adjusted load balancer maybe?
<BiosElement> No, It's hosted on blogger now >.<
<BiosElement> "we don't have very much data indicating what potentially happened and what attack vector could have been used and are continuing to investigate it"
<Derath-Srvr> Well, it also takes a long time to sift through log files too... lol
<BiosElement> The log files they already stated they don't have >.>
<BiosElement> That's the thing
<Derath-Srvr> Maybe not the easy ones... but I'm sure there was a database access, ssh log, or something...
<BiosElement> Not only did it happen, but they're in the security business without logging like a ninja. >.<
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: They tossed them after a short peroid of time
<Derath-Srvr> More like looking like the Incas with a temple of gold huh?
<BiosElement> If they didn't keep logs long enough, they'll never figure it out.
<BiosElement> Disk space is cheap, log like a friggen ninja.
<Cheri703> do ninjas log a lot?
<Cheri703> I'd think it'd be "log like a lumberjack" ;)
<Cheri703> or "log like a beaver"
<Cheri703> or "log like abe lincoln"
<Cheri703> or "log like a cabin"
 * Cheri703 may be in a weird mood
<BiosElement> Hah, someone's hyperish
<Cheri703> regardless, mine make more sense
<Unit193> But he got to use a Ninja!
<BiosElement> Yep!
<Cheri703> meh
<BiosElement> Ninjas rule, Pirates Die.
<Cheri703> BUT NINJAS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH LOGS...unless you count the part in mulan where they're having to jump across the upended logs in their training while the "be a man" song is playing :)
<Cheri703> but they weren't even training to be NINJAS, just soldiers
<jgould> Heh
 * BiosElement makes note to keep caffeine away from Cheri703
 * jgould slips Cheri703 some coffee
<Cheri703> hehe, I found the REAL SUGAR dr pepper at kroger yesterday /me is in heaven again :) but I am still on my first can for the day (and have been for a few hours)
<jgould> damn lag
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> "The cause for the anomaly could not be identified. Further investigation revealed that traffic was sent from a database which could not be accounted for either." So they had a rouge database on their network???
<Cheri703> this is often what is going through my head as people say things, I just don't always put it into words :)
<Derath-Srvr> wth? how could you not know there's another database on your network???
<Unit193> BiosElement: KeePass?
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, whole thing is crazy, glad I don't use them...
<BiosElement> Unit193: Yes, KeePass is great, but it won't work for ChromeOS
<Derath-Srvr> Or any of those aggregators actually...
<BiosElement> Unit193: I use KeePass as my primary Pass store, LastPass was only ever secondary.
<Derath-Srvr> http://keepass.info/plugins.html#chromeipass
<Unit193> BiosElement: I take it KeePass plugins don't work with KeePassX? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ompiailgknfdndiefoaoiligalphfdae
<jgould> I've thought about trying to build chromium...
<BiosElement> Unit193: They should, but I haven't looked at it recently
<BiosElement> and LMFAO!!!
<BiosElement> "Sorry, we don't support your browser just yet. You'll need Google Chrome to install apps, extensions and themes."
<BiosElement> ^I'm using Chrome :P
<Unit193> Chromium?
<BiosElement> Probably Win only
<Derath-Srvr> Sorry to hear that Cheri...
<jgould> The Google OS
<jgould> The ting that BiosElement is runing on his CR-48
<BiosElement> Technically they have pass sync, it just needs more work >.<
<jgould> Hmm... Another issue.  after locking the screen and then unlocking it, the screen dims on battery power, even though I had it at full brightness before I locked it
<Cheri703> jgould: mine does that EVERY TIME I unplug my cord, no matter how I have it set...so...that's a small one
<jgould> at least the system remains functional through it
<canthus13> That bug has been around for a long time.
<canthus13> Worse is the one where the brightness reverses, and goes dim on A/C and full on battery.
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> canthus13: I'm already trying to plan out photo-ops for sully...want to get something communism related...
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> Try to keep Ubuntu out of 'em for the most part.  He knows I"m involved with Ubuntu.
<Cheri703> ok, good to know
<Cheri703> do we not want him to know it was you? or?
<jgould> Intersting... the install of evolution on the macbook doesn't give me the option to sync my calendars to google
<canthus13> Not at this point.. :)
<Cheri703> kk
<canthus13> "I just had a wireless router installed and they left all the wires still plugged in!"
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> ha
<canthus13> Silly lady thought it meant we'd talk all the cabling out. :)
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I've had people think that
<jgould> Silly lady
<jgould> crap the other box with Ubuntu 11.04 on it went to sleep
<canthus13> jgould: Throw frozen marbles under the covers. that'll wake it up.
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I wonder if there is some addon package to Evoloution that I'm misssing that is causing me to not be able to sync the calendars to google
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> I've been using tbird+lightning...
<jgould> will it display in the menu bar?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: +1
<Unit193> Or Alpine+gmail+Gcal...
<jgould> that was not nice
<Unit193> Eh?
<jgould> I had the kernel crash
<Unit193> Eh. Not fun...
<jgould> in the logs, what are the numbers in the  brackets?
<Unit193> pid?
 * Unit193 doesn't seem to know
<jgould> May  5 16:09:24 Abigail kernel: [   45.903309] cfg80211...
<Unit193> I was looking at another number/log...
<Unit193> Runtime?
<jgould> Maybe, the number gets bigger the longer the system is up...
<Derath-Srvr> it's related to uptime/runtime, but I can't remember exact formatting...
<Derath-Srvr> i.e. if it's like the tick since boot or something...
<jgould> thats what it looks like
<Derath-Srvr> Checking
<Derath-Srvr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484475
<Derath-Srvr> Ticks since init's start
<Derath-Srvr> And confirmed... uptime in seconds...
<Derath-Srvr> granted down to the what? microsecond?
<Derath-Srvr> Wow, I was right on a guess... it was microsecond...
<Unit193> Because I need to know what microsecond it failed!
<Derath-Srvr> lol heck yeah!
<jgould> that matters so much. LOL
<Derath-Srvr> but isn't that why people run gentoo? just so they are idling 10 microsecs faster than anyone else?
<jgould> We're heading out.  I'll be back as soon as I get home.
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, time for me to head home as well...
<Derath-Srvr> thankfully, the traffic is always better going home thta going to work... lol
<Derath-Srvr> err... than...
<Unit193> ...and now my hand hurts
<jgould> We're heading out.  I'll be back as soon as I get home.?
<jgould> er
<jgould> what did you do?
<Unit193> Hit the desk hard and cut it on something (and made the monitor a bouncy ball :) )
<jgould> that doesn't sound good
<jgould> screen's multi-display mode: Very useful
<Unit193> Eh, it stoped bleeding... (And I should only say headbang, not do it)
<Unit193> screen is very nice!!
<jgould> yes it is
<Unit193> Thank the coders for file recovery!
 * thafreak is installing windows 2008 server in kvm with virtio disks...
<jgould> Now just to figure out how to invoke it on a ssh commadn os I that I can save some typing as I'm always reataching...  because running the command 'ssh jgould@claire screen -r" provides me with "Must be connected to a terminal"
<thafreak> probably need to force allocation of a pty
<Unit193> What distro?
<thafreak> -t
<Unit193> echo $TERM
<thafreak> ssh -t "screen...."
<thafreak> try that...
<jgould> Ubuntu Natty (on the clients) Lucid Server on the, well, server
<jgould> Yay!
<thafreak> Anyone ever need to run winblows under kvm, fedora has signed virtio drivers for disk and network...
<jgould> there is a way to lock a screen session, right
<jgould>  Yes there is.  Cool
<jgould> BiosElement: did that issue just affect LastPass or did it affect xmarks as well?
 * jgould wonders where his mighty mouse is
<Unit193> Still need to get Dropbox in Xubuntu...
 * jgould blinks. "Yes, my computer does have bluetooth...  Otherwise I wouldn't be typing..."
<jgould> Hmm... Need to boot into the Mac OS.  there is an update that I should install...
<jgould> Any one know if Orca is on the liveCD?
<Unit193> I wouldn't think so (You can install it if you have internet on LiveCD)
<Cheri703> I believe it is jgould
<Cheri703> there is a way to access an accessible installer (I'm told it's not great)
<Unit193> It is installed by default!
<jgould> it would make system managenment a lot easier.
 * jgould would not give her the password for sudo activities...
<jgould> damn mouse
<Unit193> jgould: That's a good idea...
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Why doesn't gmail's interface have an easy way to add a 'to' contact to the contact list
<Cheri703> ?
<jgould> I just tried to add the LoCo mailing list to my conatcts, but I could only add Jacob or Brian...
<Unit193> Mailing list is in the CC
<Unit193> Did you try to add the first msg?
<jgould> It only gave me the option for Jacob.  I got it with copy/paste, but that should be fixed...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-06
<Unit193> BiosElement: If you find a plugin that works with KeePassX and FF, link me?
<BiosElement> Unit193: I will. Actually thinking of looking to see how hard it'd be to make a web interface for a keepass database
<Unit193> The ones I found only work with KeePass... (And that should run under mono)
<Cheri703> SO ANNOYED
<jgould> Why?
<Cheri703> my mic worked earlier today, I checked it. now when I'm just about ready to start recording a screencast (that I've been trying to start since like 2pm -_-) it suddenly decides it doesn't want to recognize input
<canthus13> Cheri703: Are you sure you have the correct mic selected? (I've had it switch to a different mic, mute itself, deselect all mics...)
<Cheri703> yup
<Cheri703> have been switching to make sure
<jgould> I threw a mouse ealier that wasn't working right...
<jgould> does that make you feel better?
<Cheri703> so it would seem that it was the headset itself -_- changed headsets and we're good
<jgould> that will do it
<Cheri703> luckily it was my husband's spare headset, not my usual one...it had been with the stuff for my trip
<Cheri703> so now I'm using mine :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Mebbe he shorted out the mic from yelling into it? :)
<Cheri703> nah, he wasn't using it today
<Cheri703> it's a crappy one anyway
<jgould> that's why the mic shorted... it's a crappy headset that had it's feelings hurt
<Cheri703> I think it's working! so now to attempt to record the first section of this thing...this may be a LONG night -_-
<jgould> The Accessiblity pages say orca's on the live CD. (I can't remember if we fiugred that our or not)
<Cheri703> http://cheezfailbooking.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/funny-facebook-fails-copy-pasta-of-the-day-who-deserves-credit.jpg
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1's laptop/netbook
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> How does the sever version generate the 'System Information' data at login?
<Unit193> Good to know that you can install linux on PS3 again!
<dmcglone1> Hello Unit193. sorry I had to run to Dairy Queen
<dmcglone1> Hello jgould, Cheri703
<jgould> 'Ello dmcglone1
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Don't be sorry for that! (unless you didn't get me any)
<dmcglone1> jgould: did the server version work for you?
<jgould> for the macbook?
<dmcglone1> then I'm sorry
<dmcglone1> jgould: yeah
<jgould> I'm using a Beta 2 disk for Natty. My issue was actually ndiswrapper causing the system to hang
<dmcglone1> I see
<jgould> I can boot as much as I want without ndiswrapper instaleld
<jgould> I picked up a Zonet usb adaptor today that works (Thanks Cheri703!)
<Cheri703> awesome!
<Cheri703> I'm glad it's working!
<jgould> So am I
<jgould> I'm just paitently waiting for the built in wifi card to start working. :)
<Cheri703> :) at least you have it, and you can use it as backup for other machines if that one starts working
<jgould> The wnic in my Mac Mini is hosed.  So that will be the next place it goes (or the server so that it goes faster than 100Mbit...
<Cheri703> :)
<jgould> we're heading home from the library.  Be back in a bit
<jgould> and we're back
<Unit193> Welcome back
<dmcglone1> `welcome back jgould
<dmcglone1> what library did you go to jgould?
<jgould> Hilliard.  It's down the street fromt he house
<dmcglone1> Ah Ok
<jgould> I wonder why my macbook didn't want to suspend when we left the library
<jgould> Bluetooth is working at 100% now
<jgould> Of course I can't remember the settings for my tethering plan..
 * canthus13 kicks bluetooth. hard. repeatedly. :(
<jgould> :o
<jgould> why?
<jgould> One downside to not using evoloution for email: the accounts don't appear under the little menu in teh menu bar...
<canthus13> jgould: It falls apart on me constantly.
<canthus13> Sync fails every few minutes.  (On two different machines with two different adapters on multiple devices...)
<jgould> wow...
<dmcglone1> I use evolution without problem. Hmmm
<jgould> I can't decide.... Gnome or XFCE!
<canthus13> Not evolution. bluetooth.
<dmcglone1> jgould: using pop3 or IMAP?
<jgould> Have you tried the sledgehammer approach?
<jgould> IMAP.  Too many devices for pop
<dmcglone1> I use IMAP and all my accounts appear
<jgould> To *not* use evolution
<canthus13> anyway.. I'm out.
<jgould> LAter
<dmcglone1> jgould: got a SS hang on
<jgould> SS?
<dmcglone1> Screen Shto
<dmcglone1> shot
<dmcglone1> http://ubuntuone.com/p/rBf/
<jgould> if you aren't using evolution, they don't show up.  I'm using thunderbird.
<dmcglone1> I've never used thunderbird :-/
 * Unit193 has
<dmcglone1> what makes thunderbird stand out?
<jgould> I can't make up my mind as to which WM to use
<Unit193> Try both and see what you like best (I'm guessing you already did that...)
<jgould> to me it intergrates with gmail better than most other clients
<Unit193> Addons are one thing
<jgould> I have, and that is the beauty of this.  I can change at will...
<Unit193> jgould: Use one 'til you want to use the other ;)
<dmcglone1> I see. I have a gmail account but never use it
<jgould> exactly, Unit193
<dmcglone1> I like kmail too
<dmcglone1> I use evolution because it's easier to sync with U1
<jgould> All of my syncing is done OTA.  I don't even think I want begin to think about trying to sync the thing
<dmcglone1> Only thing I use with google is syncing my callendar with evolution
<dmcglone1> I only do that so I can have it on all my computers here
<jgould> How does gnome (or XFCE) handle multiple monitors?
<dmcglone1> my contact and bookmarks are synced using U1
<dmcglone1> I got 2 monitors and Gnome handles them easyily
<dmcglone1> easily
<dmcglone1> I can't speak for XFCE
<dmcglone1> KDE is a pain in the ass with dual monitors
<dmcglone1> Unit193: working on any projects over there?
<jgould> Hmm.  I've never used mulitple workspaces...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Was working on PXE a second ago
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Are you working on anything?
<dmcglone1> no not at the moment :-/
<dmcglone1> I've been burnt out lately
<jgould> l
<jgould> I always forget about the aliases...
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Do you know what Ophcrack is?
<dmcglone1> no
<Unit193> http://ophcrack.sf.net/
<Unit193> Windows Password Recovery
<dmcglone1> cool
<Unit193> I can boot that (minus tables) from the network
<jgould> shouldn't home directories be 750? (unless my mind is fried...)
<dmcglone1> 755 jgould
<Unit193> 755??
<dmcglone1> 777
<dmcglone1> lol
<canthus13> 666
<jgould> you want other to have r-x access to the home directories?
<canthus13> :P
<jgould> LOL
<canthus13> jgould: depends.
<Cheri703> Unit193: all you need is a normal live cd/usb and chntpw if you're trying to get into a windows box
<canthus13> usually, though, 750 works for private stuff, 755 for your public folder.
<Unit193> Cheri703: I have a PXE setup of that too (That's not what I'm looking to do)
<Cheri703> kk
 * dmcglone1 /home is public
<dmcglone1> haha
<canthus13> dmcglone1: /home is. your home folder shouldn't be, though.. I think it defaults to 755, but 750 would be better for privacy.
<dmcglone1> I share everything in my /home on my network :-)
<jgould> How does NFS handle user level security
<canthus13> jgould: Not very well. NFS isn't really that secure.
<canthus13> jgould: If you're worried about security, sshfs or *shudder* samba.
 * canthus13 uses NFS for simplicity.
<canthus13> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/security.html
<jgould> I've already decided that samba and linux act funny together...
<jgould> My favroite site: tdlp.org
<Unit193> I have Samba server running on the one
<canthus13> NFS can be made mostly secure, but things like su can get around all NFS security.
<dmcglone1> I've uses samba for years
<jgould> I can't authenticate to the samba server from Ubuntu
<jgould> it asks for a domain, and their isn't one...
<dmcglone1> have you installed cifs?
<Unit193> jgould: mount.cifs
<jgould> Even from the GUI?
 * canthus13 prefers to not deal with samba's complexity. NFS is far simpler for a home network.
<Unit193> For GUI (In Xubuntu) I use Gigolo
<dmcglone1> jgould: you probably haven't installed cifs thats why you cant authenticate
<dmcglone1> I just put it in my fstab Unit193
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I haven't tried to figure out fstab.....
<jgould> Just installed cifs and still can;t authenitcate
<dmcglone1> //192.168.x.x /sharename /where you want mounted cifs auto,user 0 0
<dmcglone1> jgould: restart samba
<dmcglone1> Unit193: example: //192.168.2.2/Documents	/home/david/Documents cifs user,auto 0 0
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Sweet! I'll set it up!
<jgould> restart on the client or the server?
<dmcglone1> server
<Cheri703> domain = workgroup for samba
<dmcglone1> my workgroup is dmcghome :-)
<Unit193> = Alpha-Network
<jgould> Nada
<dmcglone1> jgould: how are you trying to mount the shares?
<jgould> file manager --> network --> Windows Network --> Gould --> Claire --> Share that I want mounted
<dmcglone1> that never works, it takes forever
<dmcglone1> mount using command line or put the line I posted above in your fstab
<dmcglone1> of course change the info to suit your network
<jgould> I'll stick to NFS
<dmcglone1> the reason I use samba is because I have fat32 partitions
<Unit193> dmcglone1: It worked for me in XFCE
<jgould> XFCE or Xubuntu?
<dmcglone1> the fstab hack Unit193?
<Unit193> jgould: Xubuntu
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Haven't done it yet...
<dmcglone1> what worked for you in XFCE?
<Unit193> Hitting the Network thing on the side panel
<dmcglone1> it always worked sporadic for me and took forever
<dmcglone1> but I also like to have my shares mounted on startup, so thats why I stick it in my fstab
<dmcglone1> no clicking anywhere for me, it's there right when I log in :-)
<Unit193> Ubuntu isn't easy to put into PXE, SliTaz is...
<jgould> I love VNC
<dmcglone1> I'm out all, g'night
<jgould> Night
<Unit193> VNC is sweet! canthus13 would say to try FreeNX
<jgould> It's on a windows client.  my wife's laptop is displayless
<Unit193> If it's XP Pro you can RDP in
<Unit193> FreeRDP is what I use
<jgould> VNC works for when I need to get in there.
<Unit193> OK, :x
<jgould> If I can get her to switch, then I will have to figure out how to do that with X
<Unit193> I use x11vnc (tight is nice if you want another desktop)
<jgould> You mean like an alt+f8 desktop?
<Unit193> Not exactly... Like another X server (apt-cache show tightvncserver)
<deejoe> slitaz, eh?
 * deejoe is getting a bit of a slackware vibe
<Unit193> deejoe: It's easy over PXE (Isn't it from source distro?)
<deejoe> I have to give them props, at least, as they run their own build hosts, and don't seem to be an Nth level derivative respin of debian, like so many distros (or of RH)
<Unit193> And they know what lightweight is (30MB)
<canthus13> FreeNX is easier on bandwidth and smoother than VNC.
<canthus13> VNC is fine over a LAN...
 * Unit193 can't use FreeNX
<jgould> damn it... I cant get firefox to come to the front...
<jgould> you guys ever had that happen?
<canthus13> no... I have issues sometimes with gnome-panel jumping to the front, over full-screen windows.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Here's awesome.. and sad.  http://www.vnykmshr.com/2011/04/accepted-commited-resolved-boo-yah/
<Cheri703> very interesting
<jgould> I'm ssh'd in to all of my linux boxes...
<Cheri703> do you feel the POWAH?!!!
<jgould> Yep... hopefully I didn't just screw up my install
 * canthus13 sshs into all his boxes. :)
<jgould> That sounds dirty, canthus13
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> jgould: It's great. Kid won't go to bed, my wife texts me. I ssh into his machine, boot him off. :)
<jgould> heh.  Technology win
<canthus13> Yup. That'll work for now... I may just use the router to limit his access times.. until he figures out how to spoof his MAC.  then I'll lock down the network to the point of only allowing certain MAC addresses. :)
<jgould> is it possible to set logon times in Linux? (the same way you can in Windows)?
<canthus13> Sure.
<canthus13> But then you just use a liveCD to circumvent it.
<jgould> keep the CD's locked up?
<jgould> XD
<canthus13> Bootable USB.
<canthus13> ...and then when he figures out how to crack the neighbor's wireless, I'll have to crack it myself and secure it with WPA. :)
<jgould> and lock them out XD ...  I woudl love to be there to see that
<canthus13> jgould: ..I'd print instructions on their printer as to how to reconnect and what their new key is. :)
 * canthus13 has already poked around on the neighbor's networks, knows that they all have network accesible printers.
<jgould> Heh
 * canthus13 wishes he could see people's faces when their printer comes to life and starts telling them to secure their networks...
<jgould> I have hte key to our neighbors wireless... I helped her son set up his Xbox on the network and rather than keep walking and trying to remember the password, I snapped a picture with my phone
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I just use aircrack on the WEP 'encrypted' networks.
<canthus13> Takes about 3 minutes to crack.
<jgould> WEP is a joke
<canthus13> I tell people that it's like a screen door on a bank vault... it keeps honest people honest.
<canthus13> and keeps machines from automagically connecting to your network.
<canthus13> ....
<canthus13> Speaking of printers coming to life. :/
<canthus13> my wife just printed her course schedule without warning me.
<jgould> did yours just fire up
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> My HP LaserJet 5Si makes the lights flicker
<canthus13> Yup.
<jgould> Aww... I can't get my writing software to work... :(
<Unit193> Wine?
<jgould> Nope.  There is a native version, (Although the Wine version may be useful
<jgould> I can't get it to install under wine either...
<Cheri703> what program?
<jgould> scrivener
<Cheri703> you're in 11.04, yes?
<jgould> yes
<Cheri703> what about it isn't working?
<Cheri703> don't know if this is helpful at all: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/scrivener-for-linux-gets-official-beta-release/
<jgould> 'm getting tired so I don't really want to fool with stuff that doesn't wnat to work right away right this second... :|
<Cheri703> understandable
<Cheri703> I've been working on this stupid screencast project for about 14 hours (all phases, not just actual recording)
<Cheri703> so...I know the feeling
<Cheri703> and I'm still not even finished RECORDING, let alone editing and such
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> and I have to present it at noon
<jgould> You saw that I didnt' give up when I couldn't get my macbook to work right... Now look at me
<jgould> Ouch
<Cheri703> heh, you've gotten it to a tolerable level
<Cheri703> it's a matter of how much pain the issue is causing
<jgould> Bingo... Forgot to link the libraries
<Cheri703> \o/
<jgould> Thank you, Cheri703
<jgould> I really hope they keep up developing the Linux version...
<jgould> I think I may be going to bed...  Good night gang.
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> I just had to re-record a section because I sneezed -_-
<BiosElement> Yay for insomnia
<Unit193> Well, hello there BiosElement!
<BiosElement> And god Cheri703 you read omgubuntu? >.< *waves the his "OMGUbuntu is sexist" flag*
<BiosElement> Heya Unit193
<BiosElement> I took a nap and forgot to load IRC up >.>
<Cheri703> yeah, I hate it for the most part
<Cheri703> that was a google search result :)
<Cheri703> omgubuntu is hecka sexist
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Their excuse for sexist ads was "Well everyone does it..." which is worse then the ads themselves. I didn't care about the boobie ads, I cared about the response.
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> I won't argue their logic that sex sells, though I don't know how true that is, but saying it's cool because everyone else does it is just lame at the very best.
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> Ironically I'd just heard about that about two days AFTER adding them to my RSS reader...and then removed them
<Unit193> What reader? And is it only the ads?
<BiosElement> Unit193: No, it's not only the ads, though the ads were the some of the most pathetic I've seen. And I use google reader with Feedr
<BiosElement> Unit193: http://twitpic.com/4i3htz If you're curious
<BiosElement> ANd that's tame compared to a video of theirs
<Unit193> Wow... I was guessing they were displaying the ads...
<BiosElement> Ahh no, they were FB based ads
<BiosElement> I think the "official" response after the "Everyone else does it" and "We have one for women too" was that it was meant to be a parody..
<Unit193> Sadly, it seems like it has some good info...
<BiosElement> Hah, they go nuts over 3 pixels moving to the left :P
<BiosElement> Unit193: Actually been thinking of trying to get some people who'd like to write articles on ubuntu progress
<BiosElement> Seems to me it's a disgrace that there isn't a quality community project for that. >.<
<Unit193> If it has good info, I would read it!
<Cheri703> fridge or whatever?
 * Cheri703 doesn't read it, but...?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Well for starters, you answered your own question. :P It's more official ubuntu news then general updates.
<Cheri703> kk
<BiosElement> Exciting night heh
<Cheri703> ugh, 3am and I'm NOW starting the editing part of this project -_-
<Cheri703> hopefully, if I can figure out this software
<BiosElement> Exciting!
<BiosElement> >.>
<Cheri703> yeah >.<
<BiosElement> I'm about having as much fun. Digging through config file systems
<BiosElement> Is NOT something I really enjoy.
<Unit193> I wonder if Kon-Boot still works on Ubuntu...
<BiosElement> Kon-Boot?
<Unit193> http://www.piotrbania.com/all/kon-boot/
<BiosElement> Physical access = Root access
<Unit193> Yep!
<Unit193> I know how to get the pass in windows. Is it easy in linux?
<BiosElement> LiveCD
<BiosElement> ^So yes, easy. :P
<BiosElement> If someone has physical access to your system, there's little that can stop them. Even biometric security won't help if they pull the drive.
<Cheri703> so....I'm probably not going to sleep
<Unit193> I will at some point (I hope before last night...)
<Cheri703> this is insane
<Cheri703> video editing = joke
<Unit193> What program again? (UDS?)
<Cheri703> this is for my openweek session at NOON
<Cheri703> -_-
<BiosElement> Bleh
<Cheri703> yup
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> So the day after I removed a dependency
<BiosElement> I added another
 * BiosElement sighs
<BiosElement> Oh AWESOME
<BiosElement> Oracle is now claiming they're amazing F/OSS supporters
<BiosElement> And closed 29 bugs in Hudson, AFTER the entire dev team forked the project.
<BiosElement> I swear I think Oracle execs live in their own lil world.
<BiosElement> Hah!
<BiosElement> They're talking about relicensing it from the GPL to the EPL. When they don't own the copyright to much of the code...awesome.
 * Unit193 doesn't know what the EPL is
<BiosElement> Eclipse Public License
<BiosElement> Yet another License used for like, a few dozen programs last I looked
 * jgould stumbles back in
 * jgould should be asleep
<BiosElement> WB jgould
<BiosElement> We found out one of the problems sony got FUBAR'd over
<BiosElement> Their apache server wasn't updated.
<Unit193> I'm with you there...
<BiosElement> And didn't have any firewalls between public web and their user databases >.<
<Unit193> +no firewall
<BiosElement> I don't pretend to be an expert, I don't have any degrees, but even I friggen know that you never connect a high security database to the web directly
<jgould> Now I'm on my internal wireless...  Someone figured out a way around the ndiswrapper hanging on boot.  Now lets see if it still brings the system down by killing the inputs
<jgould> BiosElement: that's computers 101
<Unit193> That far up?
<jgould> maybe it's 100
<jgould> the safest system is the one that's not networked...
<BiosElement> Hah, computers 010
<BiosElement> Or sysadmin 101
 * jgould has never seen a 0xx class
<BiosElement> It gets even better though
<BiosElement> Sony is VISA 'certified' but they breached VISA's card storage rules as well
<jgould> rut roh
<jgould> I think I'm going to try this sleeping thing again...  Night gange
<jgould> re -e
<BiosElement> I find it simply amazing they're still trying to keep their pride with this nonsense and pretend it's no big deal.
<BiosElement> Nighty night jgould
<BiosElement> Any luck so far Cheri703?
<Cheri703> was making a teeeeeeny tiny bit of progress and then pitivi crashed
<Cheri703> if husband wasn't asleep I would be screaming profanities at my computer
<BiosElement> Bleh, video editing is a pain
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> Not TWO DAYS after I looked for ssh key support for GoogleOS
<BiosElement> And learning google told us to go to hell since we're just lame power users
<BiosElement> Google updates it with, oh hey look, ssh key support.
<Unit193> Wow it's late...
<Unit193> Good night!
<BiosElement> Or early
<BiosElement> I think 5am is considered early
<Cheri703> ugh
<canthus13> BiosElement: Google is almost entirely staffed by 'lame power users', so that isn't too surprising...
<dmcglone> Hiya all
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<thafreak> wow, my remote server aparently got rebooted
<thafreak> it was weird to log in, and my screen/irssi session was gone
<canthus13> thafreak: It got bored, left for greener servers...
<thafreak> that always worries me when a server is rebooted, and I didn't do it
<canthus13> Sounds like windows... :)
<thafreak> which is what scares me
<thafreak> running the aide report which didn't run today....which also scares me
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> which os?
<Derath-Srvr> sigh
<Derath-Srvr> nvm, guess with screen it'd have to be a *nix based...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, anything particular in messages or /var/log in general?
<thafreak> it's lenny
<Derath-Srvr> I'd check the uptime to see when it came up and look around for timestamps about 5 minutes before then...
<thafreak> gap in my logs
<Derath-Srvr> then again, I'm the type to actually go through the log files rather than have a python parse it out for me ;)
<Derath-Srvr> gaps?
<thafreak> nothing between 5:50 am and when the machine rebooted at 7:48am...atleast in messages
<Derath-Srvr> Power fail?
<thafreak> possible I guess
<thafreak> should probably check the provider's website...they usually apologize for stuff like that happening
<thafreak> well, their website is down, so it was probably something bigger
<Derath-Srvr> lol call them?
<thafreak> I'll check their twitter feed
<Derath-Srvr> I'm sure there's a support number
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<thafreak> They're a parttime outfit
<thafreak> not like it's a critical box...it mostly just runs irssi :)
<thafreak> never got around to putting anything else on it
<Derath-Srvr> Maybe
<Derath-Srvr> but I still see it as "renting a server" which had an "unexpected downtime" for "unknown reasons"... blah blah blah
<canthus13> prgrm.com? Heh. they're a bare-minimum outfit with prices to match. :)
<canthus13> It's 'Bring-Your-Own-Support'. :)
<Derath-Srvr> sweet! get to order my new hdd tonight
<Derath-Srvr> wonder if I can talk the wife into two, or if the server will have to wait a while longer...
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> whats up?
<dmcglone1> in ubuntu, grabbing the edge of a window to stretch it is challenging
<Unit193> It can be...
<dmcglone1> whats the trick?
<Unit193> Having a laser mouse...
<dmcglone1> I got one, that hasn't helped me :-/
<Unit193> Then you can move it just a little bit... (The mouse pointer seems wrong too)
<dmcglone1> it all seems wrong.. LOL
<Derath-Srvr> sigh...
<Unit193> Work?
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah...
<Derath-Srvr> just witnessed an overtaxed server, that I'm installing a database into, to tax it even more...
<Unit193> They may fix it when it crashes...
<Derath-Srvr> I don't think it'll have enough memory to even crash...
<Derath-Srvr> Got plenty of hdd and cpu... probably overkill, but very lacking in mem for this build...
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I just click the menu button in the upper left and choose resize...or right click on the task bar-esque thing
<jgould> Interesting... My client isn't showing me the voiced nicks...
<thafreak> Just found a new vps hosting provider...$24/year
<jgould> stupid computer
<jgould> it just locked up for no reason... If I wanted that, I'd run Windows
<Unit193> I get that too...
<thafreak> anyone else have problems with the screensaver/screen lock?
<thafreak> My maverick desktop at work, mostly when I'm gone over the weekend, on monday, the screen won't unlock...
<thafreak> you see the mouse pointer, but the dialog to enter the unlock password never apears...
<thafreak> and now my one home machine with natty did the same thing last night!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Less than a day to go... Nervous yet?
<canthus13> thafreak: My maverick machine randomly locks my NX session while I'm using it.
<Cheri703> EXCITED
<Cheri703> I have most of the stuff gathered, once clothes are dry I'll start actually packing
<Cheri703> anyone have good luck with recording from a tv tuner card?
<canthus13> Heh. Last minute packing, eh? :)
<Cheri703> nah, last minute laundry :)
<canthus13> Never tried.. I"m gonna try out an Osprey 210 soon, though.. but that's a video capture card, not a tuner card.
<Cheri703> I'm the type that I will have my clothes laid out for tomorrow and EVERYTHING packed except myself and my phone so I can just go out the door
<canthus13> still.. it's a hauppenpage chipset like most TV tuners.
<Cheri703> I can NEVER get sound in ubuntu. I've tried off and on for a few years now...
<canthus13> Heh. My wife is the type that makes me 6 horus late for every trip.. even if I built in 12 hours advance time.
<Cheri703> in windows it generally works, but I'm trying to copy a vhs tape (yes a commercial one), and it's giving me a "this is protected can't record" which is crap because it's from 1983
<Cheri703> or so
<canthus13> Odd.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * canthus13 had issues with a SB Audigy.. it worked for months, then the mic stopped out of the blue, never worked again. :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: Think they'll want to clone your hard drive? :)
<Cheri703> who?
<canthus13> Cheri703: the TSA.
<Cheri703> ah...meh if they do, they won't find much that is interesting
<canthus13> Hmm.. mebbe not TSA. Customs can do it, though.
<canthus13> http://blog.tsa.gov/2010/01/can-tsa-copy-your-laptop-hard-drive-and.html
<Cheri703> yeah, I've heard that
<TheErk> Hola.
<Unit193> Hello TheErk , jacob
<TheErk> Howdy Mr. Unit sir.
<jacob> heya Unit193
 * jacob was knocked offline by a power outage at the datacenter :<
<Unit193> http://sadtrombone.com/
<TheErk> How is everyone this glorious day?
<Unit193> TheErk: Alive. You?
<TheErk> I am fan freekintastic
<dmcglone1> Y'all probably sick of me saying this but Gnome 3 rocks
<Unit193> No more then they hate me with X/Lubuntu :D
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> I'm sorry but this is the best desktop I've ever run
<Unit193> From the 2 screens you sent, it looked real nice!
<dmcglone1> looks don't matter to me, functionality is what I look for in a distro
<dmcglone1> Usability also
<Unit193> (Looks like it's usable...)
<dmcglone1> more than I've ever seen a desktop
<dmcglone1> it also boots in about 4 seconds
<dmcglone1> Hey all, if I sign a contract with 1 company and that company is bought by another company that I don't want to use, am I bound to that contract?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-07
<TheErk> Hello again.
<Unit193> Hello again!
<TheErk> What a lazy day
<Unit193> Good day?
<TheErk> very
<canthus13> Woo. OSX fake AV... http://www.sophos.com/en-us/threat-center/threat-analyses/viruses-and-spyware/OSX~FakeAV-A.aspx
 * jgould grumbles
<shaunm> Hi all
<shaunm> Is anybody in the Cincinnati area?
<Unit193> Hello shaunm
<jgould> hey shaunm
<jgould> stupid broadcom
<jgould> So,  I'm thinking about reinstalling as I've done *something to make this very unstable...
<Cheri703> heh, I know that feeling jgould
<TheErk> Hello Shaunm
<TheErk> And to answer your first question, i am in the cincy area
<Unit193> TheErk: Are you Cincy lead?
<TheErk> Used to be.
<TheErk> And as no one stepped up would be happy to be again
<shaunm> there's an open source documentation conference in cincy next month. there'll be some ubuntu folks, as well as gnome, firefox, and some other projects
 * jgould grabs his Xubuntu 64bit disk
<shaunm> I just through I'd spread the word to local groups
<TheErk> Ooo nice
<shaunm> (also tried to get info on the clug, but their website seems very inactive)
<shaunm> openhelpconference.com
<jgould> Now  lets see if i can get this to all work again...
<jgould> Anyone know what the EFI boot 'disk' does on the Xubutnu dick?
<TheErk> Haven't heard from CLUG in forever
<jgould> er disk
<shaunm> TheErk: do they exist anymore?
<jgould> apparently, it does nothing
<TheErk> I honestly don't know
<jgould> *ponders
<jgould> damn bluetooth
<Cheri703> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8DiOthAKek
 * jgould throws big heavy things at Broadcom
<canthus13> beh.
 * canthus13 lurves his broadcom stuff. (Well, most of it.. the 4306 is a bit flakey, but it doesn't have official linux drivers.)
<jgould> how do you have it working?
<canthus13> jgould: my 4311 and 4312 just work.
 * canthus13 switched his 4312 for an Atheros chipset because the STA drivers don't do injection, but still.
<jgould> This chipset my wireless has must be brand spanking new
<canthus13> What chipset?
<jgould> 4331
<canthus13> 4331? Or 4313?
<canthus13> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<jgould> 4331.  The STA drivers won't work
<canthus13> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/66377
<canthus13> None yet.
<canthus13> ..and no support in b43 or brcm80211.
<jgould> Not yet,  I have faith in the communty though
<canthus13> Keep pestering broadcom. I don't think they expected demand for a chip that only Apple uses.
<jgould> exactly
<canthus13> Oh.  bcrm80211 may have something in the pipeline...
<canthus13> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.bcm54xx.devel/11526
 * jgould reads
 * jgould ponders
<jgould> Darn.  The chip from my 09 MacBook won't fit
<jgould>  /end fit of inspiration....
<canthus13> Need a half-height?
<canthus13> Or are the cards rigged so that only apple-approved cards will work, kinda like HP?
<jgould> the latter
<canthus13> Ah. Fuckers.
<jgould> http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/MIYRQcks54DunO3k.huge
<jgould> My MacBook from 2006 actually used a minipci card
<canthus13> oh. That's screwed up.
<jgould> yeah.  I have faith in the community though.
<canthus13> I'm sure someone will come up with something. :)
<jgould> So am I
<jgould> Hmmm.... The mirrors seem to be running slow
<jgould> does it prefer eth0 over anything else when there are multiple network interfaces?
<canthus13> Probably.
<canthus13> ..Unless you set routing to prefer a different interface, anyway.
<jgould> This time, I put /home on on it's own partition
<canthus13> good idea.
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Eh? I am *NOT*!!
<dmcglone1> Huh?
<canthus13> dmcglone1: hi.
<canthus13> hi(gh)
<canthus13> Cheri703: all packed and ready?
<Cheri703> working on it :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> canthus13: Haha! I do that ALL the time!
<dmcglone1> Ah gotcha canthus13
<canthus13> Unit193: get high?
 * dmcglone1 doesn't smoke
<jgould> After enabling the ppa as shown above you can add this tool with the following command:  <-- The PPA is nowhere on this page...
 * canthus13 quit years and years ago.
<Unit193> canthus13: No! That joke
<canthus13> jgould: Heh.
<canthus13> Unit193: Ah. :)
 * dmcglone1 did it one time, got so high I freaked out, never smoked it again :-)
<dmcglone1> I turned to getting high off of hackin ;-)
<dmcglone1> not the kind of hackin your thinking
<dmcglone1> I'm talking about the hackin (caughing) until you get light headed from smoking too much
<dmcglone1> :-)
<jgould> I'll be editing the page to include the URL for the PPA..
<dmcglone1> are things working good for you now
<dmcglone1> jgould:
<jgould> I just reinstalled. was having really random problems
<Unit193> You now have Xubuntu 64B?
<dmcglone1> this seems like it's a nightmare for you jgould
<dmcglone1> how long you been using linux?
<jgould> as a desktop OS?  Since Natty relased
<jgould> as a Server OS, for about 3 years
<canthus13> jgould: So you've never used a 'good' version of ubuntu? :)
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I forgot to tell you  that the fstab line example I sent you doesn't auto mount
 * canthus13 is liking Maverick.
 * dmcglone1 is loving Gnome3
<jgould> Server is running 10.04 LTS
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I haven't been able to get it working well enough to decide.
 * canthus13 has tried with Natty and Debian  unstable.
<dmcglone1> heck it worked out of the box for me just about
<dmcglone1> I installed Gnome 10.10 and upgraded to Gnome 3
<dmcglone1> oops
<dmcglone1> Ubuntu 10.10
<dmcglone1> it rocks!
<dmcglone1> even my  wife is loving it1`
<dmcglone1> !
<jgould> dmcglone1: Rememeber this is a machine that was crafted to run one OS, Windows even runs quirky on it
<dmcglone1> Good to know because I'll never buy a Mac now
<Unit193> If you find the right one....
<jgould> I'll eventually hit the right combo.  You can bend it to your will. XD
<dmcglone1> why go to that hassle when  PC works out of the box
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Not all do
<dmcglone1> I've never had one that doesn't
<dmcglone1> I'll be  back in a sec
<jgould> I have...
<jgould> I've had more PC's that I've just given up on with linux than the Mac...
<canthus13> jgould: direct from an apple dev: You're prolly SOL on that driver unless bcrm80211 manages to get it working as b43 has no plans for it.
<dmcglone1> Ok Unit193, here's a better fstab version:
<dmcglone1> //192.168.2.2/Documents	/home/david/Documents cifs credentials=/home/david/credentials auto,user 0 0
<dmcglone1> in the credentials file put: user=(username) and on a new line put password=(your password) and stick it in your ~
<dmcglone1> drop the parenthesis
<Unit193> dmcglone1: I got that part (I have it in so I can just run a script at startup)
<dmcglone1> Ah cool
<Unit193> I was just too lazy to bother with the fstab part...
<dmcglone1> I like mine done before I log in, I'm lazy ;-)
<dmcglone1> I hear ya
 * canthus13 needs to work out how to get his wireless to connect before login. :/
<canthus13> I'd like to be able to reboot my lappy over ssh and have it come back.
<Unit193> With how much I reboot, it's easy to just forget about it
<dmcglone1> canthus13: stick it in /etc/network/interfaces
<canthus13> yeah.. I just need to figure out arguments.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: wireless?
<dmcglone1> or is it wired?
<canthus13> wireless.
<canthus13> I found it.. Now, will network manager play nice with it?
<dmcglone1> it should
<dmcglone1> do you know the arguments?
<canthus13> Yup. I got 'em. :)  But there might be an easier way...
<dmcglone1> I always dump network manager and use ifup/down
<canthus13> network manager is nicer for connecting to different networks. :)
<dmcglone1> I do use it for that
<dmcglone1> I don't use ifup/down on my netbook though, only on my server. I don't need it on my netbook or laptop
<canthus13> My laptop doubles as my FreeNX server, though.
<dmcglone1> I see
<dmcglone1> I have an HP Media Center for my server
<dmcglone1> it's got 2 150 Gig internal drives and a 1 TB external drive
<dmcglone1> well I'm out for the night. Night all :-)
<jgould> *grumble*
<jgould> I'm about to give up...
 * BiosElement yawns
<Unit193> BiosElement: Wake up! You still have HOURS to go!
<BiosElement> I do? >.>
<Unit193> Yep. You have to stay up 'til 4am
<BiosElement> Haha
<BiosElement> I'm gonna have a migraine by then, working on an apps framework for pyramid.
<BiosElement> And wow...
<BiosElement> So twitter uses ruby on rails...and has basically rewritten the core of rails to get enough speed out of it >.>
<BiosElement> Maybe it's just me, but that kinda defeats the point.
<Unit193> "Seemed like a good idea at the time"
<BiosElement> Heh, it usually does
<BiosElement> And amusing thing today for me
<BiosElement> I found yet another site, pretty popular one at that, that stores passwords in plaintext.
 * BiosElement almost cried when he found this out
<Unit193> How did you find this out? What one?
<BiosElement> www.die2nite.com
<BiosElement> If you recover your password, it'll email you your pass in plain text
<BiosElement> Meaning it's not hashed serverside.
<BiosElement> As a side note, I can't login with my 32char pass, so their entire login system is screwey.
<Unit193> Never heard of it...
<Unit193> Belkin is so bad...
<BiosElement> It only launched in December, but it's somewhat popular.
<BiosElement> "Motion Twin is one of the leading providers of online games for the French-speaking public. Created in 2001, the company has more than 10 million registered players."
<BiosElement> ^So they store over 10mil players passwords unhashed. Awesome. Someone get me my black hat. >.>
<Unit193> Blasted logs are driving me crazy....
<Unit193> drm:intel_prepare_page_flip No idea what that is...
<jgould> It's getting ready to flip the page
<BiosElement> Unit193: What's it matter? Doesn't look like a problem.
<jgould> what graphics chipset, Unit193
<Unit193> I need to disable logging...
<BiosElement> Why?
<Unit193> BiosElement: It's a problem when it makes me run out of disk space!!
<Unit193> kern.log was 15G syslog.1 was also 15G (Add in the rest and the computer is full!)
<BiosElement> Unit193: They can't be that big. If they are you an always cron them very few days.
<BiosElement> You have bigger problems then diskspace then.
<BiosElement> How old is the install?
<Unit193> This is Natty (Beta 2 updated)
<BiosElement> You probably want to run fsck.
<BiosElement> Unit193: Running intel wireless?
<Unit193> BiosElement: Wired
<BiosElement> From my poking around, looks like the probable cause is a piece of hardware is working wrong and logging like crazy
<Unit193> That would be my guess...
<Unit193> But I don't know...
<BiosElement> nano through some of the log files and see if there's a pattern or anything that stands out.
<Unit193> I had to kill both of them
<BiosElement> My guess is it's probably being spammed to hell by a group of similar lines.
<Unit193> cat told me yes (I did that before killing them)
<BiosElement> nano 'should' be able to crack open even a huge 18gb file
<BiosElement> Or you can always tail it to see
<BiosElement> Unit193: less should also be able to open basically anything
<Unit193> It was full of the line (plus some) I pasted (this time and last)
<BiosElement> Unit193: use xbmc by any chance?
<Cheri703> I can never remember: which is the best format (NOT ntfs) if I want to read files on windows AND linux?
<Unit193> BiosElement: Nope
<Cheri703> *filesystem = format
<Unit193> Fat32?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: ntfs or fat32 are about all windows will read. HOWEVER I'd recommend just installing the drivers to read ext4 on win if it's your system
<Cheri703> hmmm...that may work
<BiosElement> Unit193: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765813
<Cheri703> I'm reformatting my external hdd
<BiosElement> Unit193: Just to confirm, creating a drirc file with vblank_mode=0 as per the freedesktop thread does indeed suppress the error message.
<BiosElement> ^Per a comment
<BiosElement> Per https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30654
<Unit193> BiosElement: Thanks! (I was just complaining about it ;) )
<BiosElement> Heh, give it a shot, I suspect it'll work fine
<Unit193> Now if I did that correctly...
 * jgould grumble grumble
<Unit193> jgould: Still wireless issues?
<jgould> No,  I tried to figure out why my bluetooth wasn't working right and royally screwed the system
<Unit193> The one you JUST installed?
<jgould> installed which time?
<Unit193> You just installed Xubuntu 64bit...
<jgould> I can't get any of this to work under Xubuntu
 * jgould gets close to giving up again
<jgould> The keyboard was *JUST* working
<BiosElement> Night all
 * Cheri703 finished packing a few minutes ago \o/
<jgould> Yay!
<Cheri703> the only things not where they will be for the trip are: netbook, charger, external hdd, and phone
<Cheri703> (and the hdd isn't packed because I'm still transferring movies!
<Cheri703> )
<Unit193> BiosElement: Night!
<Cheri703> one bag to check, one as carry-on, and my laptop bag/purse as my "personal item"
<Unit193> Cheri703: Are you going to honeypot your HD?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Put files on there you think they would want to look at
<Cheri703> nah, all that will be on it are video files, and honestly, if I was paranoid at all, I could delete them and then re-download some from my home computer before heading back
<Cheri703> alright, I'm going to go hop in the shower and then get some dang sleep
 * jgould pulls his hair out
 * Cheri703 has had ~3 hours of sleep since thursday morning
<Cheri703> jgould: that was me last night trying to edit video
<Cheri703> hence the no sleep thing
<jgould> What is sleep?
<Unit193> +1
<Unit193> Na, I'm just nocturnal
<jgould> Ok.  Everything except internal wireless is working again
<Unit193> That's good (Since there are no drivers for it yet)
<jgould> yes that is very true
<jgould> any one knwo where firefox keeps the list of open tabs?
<Unit193> $FFPROFILE/sessionstore
<Unit193> ~/.mozilla/firefox/u87dzmp9.default/sessionstore.js
<jgould> I'm tired of fighting this...I can't get backspace to go backwards in FF...
<Unit193> ALT+{LEFT ARROW}
<jgould> GAH!  fucking trackpad
<jgould> Now I'm getting random clicks when I don't want them
<canthus13> jgould: There's a hack to make backspace do that.
 * canthus13 got used to alt-<arrow>
<jgould> alt-arrow isn't even universal... It won't work in teh Mac OS, which is where I am now
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> FF isn't exactly consistent across OSes... The preferences option in windows and Linux are under different menus...
<canthus13> (Under edit in Linux and tools in Windows)
<jgould> talk about something that doesn't make sense...
<jgould> it's under edit in the Mac OS
<Unit193> canthus13: That drives me up the freaking wall!!
<canthus13> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<canthus13> Works in FF4 too.
<jgould> Hmmm
<canthus13> Bah. FAFSA doesn't like FF4.
<canthus13> Hmm...
<Unit193> It works if you just change your UA
<jgould> shouldn't have to do that though
<Unit193> No, but it works
<jgould> ping
<Unit193> pong
<jgould> Thought my net dropped there for a few...
<jgould> it's only been random thoughts
<jgould> fracking trackpad
<Unit193> fraking...
<jgould> anyone set up a terminal server? I've given it a thought, but never done it
<Unit193> I'm using one as it...
<jgould> How well does it work?
<Unit193> What are you looking for? or to do?
<jgould> I have no clue,  just want to play wiht one
<Unit193> Can you define "terminal server"?
<jgould> server to host an X session without a hard drive (everything is done over the network)
<Unit193> Checkout Thinstation (I used that once)
<jgould> I wish I could get rid of Plymouth.  I would like to see what my system is doing on boot...
<Cheri703-mobile> I am antsy...waiting for my ride to the airport
<jgould> Gah!  I was added to a job at 1:45... I need to kick ass to get there...
<canthus13> jgould: Have fun. :)
<_bbb> kick ass and chew bubble gum
<canthus13> Chew ass and kick gum.
<paultag> hey guys
<canthus13> good morning.
<_bbb> afternoon even
<paultag> might as well be morning
<paultag> i'm so hung over
<_bbb> did you dream you were a fish
<_bbb> or just try to drink like one
<paultag> hehe
 * Cheri703 is at jfk
<Unit193> Cheri703: Have fun!
<Cheri703> thanks!
<Unit193> Don't let TSA hassle you too much...
<Cheri703> columbus was FINE
<Cheri703> literally, stuff on belt, walk through metal detector "ok" get stuff
<BiosElement> Awesome, woke up to physical threat texts. >.<
<Cheri703> o.O ?
<BiosElement> Ex-Friend's rambo friend heh
<Unit193> I woke up to people outside singing 99 bottles of bear....
<dmcglone> They must be rich fellas, they figured out how to bottle a bear
<Unit193> They were kids (We are on a good street)
<dmcglone> LOL you didn't pick up on that one
<canthus13> paultag: Haha.... http://home.comcast.net/~mjmahon/AppleCrateII.html
<paultag> canthus13: that's kinda awesome
<canthus13> 1mhz, 8-bit parallel processing... Of course, it could be upgraded to 10mhz with the right CPUs. :)
<paultag> canthus13: raw power :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Hmm.. only 64k per node in that configuration....
<paultag> it's IO bound
<paultag> unless he's smart about it
<paultag> which I guess he'd have to be
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-08
<jgould> is this thing on?
<Unit193> jgould: Nope
<jgould> darn
<jgould> I managed to fuck up my linux install...  This time I'm not sure what did it.  It werked when I left the house, but now it wont..
<jgould> going to try to fix it.  Bbs
<Unit193> I won't be... I hope...
<jgould> I'm back and it's working again
<jgould> Is is good or bad that I'm happier in Ubuntu than the Mac OS?
<BiosElement> jgould: YOU fucked up your linux install?
<BiosElement> Well congrats, I screwed my android over flashing a new rom...7 hours ago.
<jgould> Heh.  I don't even know exactly waht happened... It was working when I left the house, and no longer worked when I got home...
<BiosElement> Heh, fun.
<BiosElement> Hmm, gotta plan a trip to Cincinnati soon it seems. >.>
<jgould> Why>
<BiosElement> File a police report, fun times when idiots threaten me.
<jgould> ah
<jgould> My printer sounds sick...
<BiosElement> Blah
<jgould> I'm tired..
<BiosElement> Join the club, I've been up near 24 hours >.<
<jgould> I've only been up for about 12, but I've also not been sleeping well.
<BiosElement> Bah, that sucks >.<
<jgould> Is it bad that even though my hardware doesn't work perfectly under Ubuntu, I'm using it more than the Mac OS?
<BiosElement> No, Not really. Ubuntu is far more productive for me then Win even if Win may run better for gaming/art.
<jgould> I guess you learn to work with the quirks
<BiosElement> Yep. FOr example, I feel utterly tied up without virtual desktops :P
<BiosElement> And no package manager? Really? ;P
<jgould> I don't actually use the virtual desktops (even though I have them in both the MacOS and Ubuntu)
<BiosElement> I use them whenever I work, so I can move music and extra chat windows off out of my way
<BiosElement> Minimize just isn't enough >.>
<BiosElement> Hah, awesome. After cooking food for someone. "Does it taste ok?" "Yes." "Really?" "Yeah." "It doesn't taste like bugs?"
<BiosElement> >.>
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I'm heading to bed.  Night!
<BiosElement> Night
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hello!
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's sully?
<Cheri703> aright, got pics in airports
<Cheri703> super beat though, about to take a short-ish nap
<J21> canthus13: I guess I didn't get the USB dropout fixed....
<canthus13> Cheri703: Having connection issues?
<canthus13> J21: USB dropout has always been around. :(
<Cheri703> yeah, hotel wireless = meh
<canthus13> Heh.  Having fun yet? Or just getting over jet lag?
<Cheri703> been taking intermittent naps, probably headed for another one soon :)
<J21> canthus13: Only way to fix seems to reboot :/
<Unit193> +1 to liqourix! It's faster on the real computer! (Not just VM)
<canthus13> Unit193: Cool. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: It didn't make a huge difference on mine, and it doesn't support PAE so I switched back. I'll prolly install it on my desktop and my kid's laptop, though...
<Unit193> canthus13: irssi seems a bit more slugish, but the desktop seems a little more snappy
<canthus13> the other problem I had with it was that conky won't report temperatures with it.
<Unit193> I don't use conky (and that computer might not have good sensors)
<Unit193> Cheri703: You going to the Lubuntu talk tues(?) at 15:00?
<Cheri703> dunno
<thafreak> Anyone have any experience with openvz?
<thafreak> Found a vps host, $24/year for 512mb ram vps, w/ 20gb disk and unmetered bandwidth
<thafreak> but it's openvz...which is different than what I'm used to
<Bryan> hello
<thafreak> Hello Bryan
<Guest67359> ?
<Guest67359> what does that mean?
<Guest67359> and hi thatfreak
<thafreak> Bryan might be a registered nic
<thafreak> nick i mean
<thafreak> You using the web chat?
<Guest67359> uh, yeah I think so
<Guest67359> how do I change it to something different?
<thafreak> try //nick NEWNAME
<thafreak> only one slash
<dniMretsaM> cool thanks
<thafreak> I'm not really much of an irc guru
<dniMretsaM> lol me neither
<thafreak> i basically set up my client, then promptly forgot most of what i learned
<dniMretsaM> lol nice
<thafreak> you new to this room I take it?
<dniMretsaM> yep. just joined the LoCo last night
<Unit193> Cangrats!
<thafreak> oh, that was you...saw the email...welcome
<thafreak> what region of ohio are you in?
<dniMretsaM> yep, that was me thanks
<Unit193> dniMretsaM: I would have to be kicked out too! I only use Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<dniMretsaM> north east
<thafreak> seems most are columbus, or some part of the northeast...
<thafreak> we do have some folks at the other edges of the state...but only a few it seems
<dniMretsaM> a lot in Cincy
<thafreak> have you been to ohio linux fest, and if so, did you stop by the booth?
<dniMretsaM> I've never heard of it. I've only used Linux for just over a month
<thafreak> yeah, I guess cincy might be big...but i don't see many from there in here or on the maillinglist
<dniMretsaM> speaking of the forums, they seem dead
<thafreak> Well then, you need to put it on your calendar if possible!
<dniMretsaM> when is it? and where
<thafreak> yeah...ther are those who use them, but the same peple on the forums don't tend to wander in here, or use the mailinglist
<thafreak> http://www.ohiolinux.org/ sept 9-11 it looks like
<dniMretsaM> ah. I've been on the forums for a while. I stumbled on the LoCo when I was doing a google search for something.
<thafreak> the main day is saturday...friday there will be an ubucon though
<dniMretsaM> looks interesting. I'd have to get my parents to take me though, as I don't drive yet
<thafreak> yeah, there seems to be a disjoint...people who use the forums rarely come into the chatroom or use the maillinglist
<thafreak> the people on the mailinglist don't pay attention to the forums, etc
<thafreak> even better...get them using linux :)
<dniMretsaM> they can't stand it
<Unit193> I'm in here and read the ML (Don't send anything)
<dniMretsaM> I think they just don't like it cause it's so different. Although KDE can be quite Windows-like if you want it to be
<thafreak> Unit193: do you use the forums though?
<thafreak> Yeah, but different is good :)
<thafreak> I think people forget that...
<dniMretsaM> i know
<Unit193> thafreak: Nope! I only randomly read them...
<dniMretsaM> I didn't really like it when I first started, but I stuck it out and now I love it
<thafreak> Unit193: you prove my point...there is a division, forum users vs maillinglist readers/irc people
<dniMretsaM> anyway, so the Ohio LoCo has a booth at the LinuxFest?
<thafreak> dniMretsaM: yep, that's all it takes...
<dniMretsaM> I disprove your point :P
<thafreak> yes we have a boot...and the last few years we've even had demo machines from system 76 to show off
<thafreak> Which if we do this year, it may be quite interesting...
<dniMretsaM> I even made a change within Ubuntu (to Kubuntu). I'm getting better at this lol
<thafreak> There are quite a few kubuntu users that lurk this chatroom...you should fit right in
<dniMretsaM> does System 76 sell pre-installed Linux computers?
<thafreak> just avoid canthus13 :)
<dniMretsaM> y?
<thafreak> yep, they pre-install ubuntu...not sure about kubuntu though
<thafreak> haha, just kidding about canthus13, he just isn't a KDE fan is all...
<dniMretsaM> yeah well, that's his problem, not mine
<thafreak> I was a big kde fan...back in the kde 1.x-2.x days :)
<dniMretsaM> but that's the whole point of Linux/open source. YOU can decide
<thafreak> precicely
<thafreak> on and fyi, I can't spell...and I don't care
<Unit193> BiosElement is a KDE fan
<dniMretsaM> lol. Firefox has spell check <3
<thafreak> yeah, but I'm using irssi over ssh :)
<thafreak> I'm more of a terminal guy
<_bbb> mega dittos
<thafreak> sup trip-b
<dniMretsaM> lol
<_bbb> sappening
<thafreak> did you say dorritos?
<dniMretsaM> lol
<thafreak> mmmm nacho cheese
<_bbb> i never really understood the whole preinstalled linux thing
<dniMretsaM> so what types of things do they have at linux fest? I looked on the web site, but couldn't really find that much
<_bbb> i guess its good to have options but were just gonna reinstall it anyway
<dniMretsaM> why would we reinstall (assuming we wanted Ubuntu 11.04, not Xubuntu 10.10 or something)
<_bbb> *shrug*
<_bbb> force of habit in my case
<dniMretsaM> I'd get one just so I don't support MS when I buy a computer
<dniMretsaM> System 76 computers are small
<_bbb> there is that i guess
<_bbb> not an issue when you roll your own
<dniMretsaM> true that. I don't have the money for that though. Only 15, so I'm not exactly rolling in dough
<_bbb> =)
<dniMretsaM> I've actually been looking for a decent (and decently priced) computer on craigslist
<dniMretsaM> but so far nothing has caught my eye
<thafreak> buy the parts at microcenter
<thafreak> they've been running a deal, where you buy certain amd cpu's and get a free motherboard
<thafreak> it's really not too bad going that route...
<thafreak> and you only have to buy a few parts at a time
<thafreak> just don't skimp on the power supply :) buy something that weighs like 10lbs...the really light power supplies are usually junk
<dniMretsaM> lol
<dniMretsaM> I'm really out of the loop, so I'm gonna ask a question. What would you guys expect to pay for a decent laptop these days? $300? $400?
<BiosElement> dniMretsaM: About, yeah.
<dniMretsaM> closer to which?
<_bbb> depends on your definition of decent
<_bbb> somewhere inbetween for lower end sure
<dniMretsaM> hmm... found a nice looking used desktop for $250. May ask them if they would leave out the OS, keyboard, and mouse and reduce the price
<dniMretsaM> maybe the monitor too
<dniMretsaM> I just spotted some guy selling 2 HDs, 250GB and 80GB, for $35. either he's crazy or not legit
 * canthus13 pokes at thafreak.
<canthus13> dniMretsaM: Used drives? That's reasonable.
<canthus13> the 80 is prolly ancient, and a used 250 would go for about 25 bucks.
 * canthus13 recently picked up a 750 for 35.
<dniMretsaM> really? that surprises me. I've seen 40 for 80 bucks
<dniMretsaM> 40GB*
<canthus13> That's crazy.
<canthus13> Although I could see that for a brand new 40.. Nobody makes drives that small anymore.
<canthus13> 80s and 250s are everywhere, though.
<dniMretsaM> it probably was a new one
<canthus13> A brand new 250 runs about 25-30 bucks.
<canthus13> (per pricewatch).  a brand new 80 runs about 20-25.
<dniMretsaM> I just looked on ebay and saw a TB for like $96
<_bbb> better off new
<dniMretsaM> I'm searching for a used computer on eBay and 8/10 items are software
<dniMretsaM> not cool
 * canthus13 likes old computers. people leave interesting things on them. :)
<dniMretsaM> lol true. but old computers don't run as well
<canthus13> They run fine once you get windows off of htem. :)
<thafreak> yeah, never buy used hard drives these days...they don't last very long as it is
 * canthus13 has an old IBM p4 desktop and an old dell p4 laptop that run perfectly well. also, an old PIII dell laptop that ran perfectly until it got stepped on and then dropped on the floor.
<thafreak> what kind of machine are you looking for dniMretsaM?
<thafreak> or what do you want to do with it?
<dniMretsaM> I'm looking for something with at least a Core 2 Duo and 2GB RAM I'd like a 160GB HD or better as well, but that wouldn't b a selling point
<dniMretsaM> and u don't have to call me dniMretsaM. Master or MM is fine
<Cheri703> dniMretsaM: on irc there is tab complete, so it is actually EASIER to type your full name, as it only requires the first two letters and TAB
<Unit193> If they call you The Master, can they call me The Doctor?
<dniMretsaM> orly? I did not know that.
<dniMretsaM> and lol Unit
<dniMretsaM> Oooh! just found a PC with specs pretty close to what I'm looking for.
<Cheri703> yeah, type un and press tab
<dniMretsaM> it's a Dell Dimension 9200 with Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz, 4GB RAM, and 160GB HD. $260.xx w/ shipping
<dniMretsaM> I could probably get my parents to pay some since they'd most likely be buying me a laptop for when I turn 17. then they wouldn't have ot
<dniMretsaM> to*
<dniMretsaM> OK well, I guess I'm out for now peeps
<Unit193> dniMretsaM: Have a good one!
<dniMretsaM> glad to be part of the LoCo!
<dniMretsaM> u 2
<thafreak> canthus13: you ever hear of an organization called w2servers?
<thafreak> 512mb openvz vps for $24/year...
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> Hmm.
<thafreak> I bought one...seems alright...openvz is a little new to me...
<thafreak> and I tend to not trust things that I don't really understand at first
<thafreak> I was under the impression that openvz is more or less an overglorified and pimped out chroot
<canthus13> Hmm... It's a container-type system, apparently.
<thafreak> so anyone on the host, has basically direct access to my files
<canthus13> And the machines can be rebooted independently.
<thafreak> atleast on xen, etc, you have to mount the disk image some how to get at my files...
 * canthus13 is poking around at the wiki right now...
<thafreak> let me know what you think...they also provide 10mbit unmetered bandwidth...which is nice...
<canthus13> Higher performance than Xen...
<thafreak> might set up a tor router then :)
<canthus13> thafreak: Hmm... Looks like root can see all running processes and have access to each machine.
<canthus13> so if you don't trust the admins, you got problems.
<canthus13> Updates are a lot easier, though... They hit all the servers automagically, rather than having to update each one individually. Of course, you can't run your own kernel.
<thafreak> yeah, it looks like it's running good old 2.6.18
<thafreak> eh, as long as debian squeeze is on there, no biggie
<thafreak> you get almost the entire disk space to use...which is nice
<thafreak> and "re-installing" the os, is very fast...
<thafreak> so for now, not going to put anything on there that requires keys or passwords to be in files in the plain...
<thafreak> so probably won't be having my irssi session over there...
<TheErk> Howdy folks
<Unit193> Hello TheErk!
<Unit193> I just had to take a little guy from the basement and put him outside....
 * canthus13 drools.
<Unit193> Good food?
<canthus13> nah. just bored.
<Unit193> We had a snake in the basement, does that count as fun?
<canthus13> Unit193: Sure.. I like snakes.
<canthus13> they're tasty.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-30
<thafreak> So how about, day two of my two day practical exam, when most of the students were getting to the part where they install a lamp server on ubuntu
<thafreak> it ended up being ubuntu release day
<thafreak> so doing aptitude update took like 20 minutes
<thafreak> i should have set up a caching proxy or something...
<canthus13> thafreak: Awesome.
<thafreak> yup
<thafreak> it was all like...this is so slow
<thafreak> i was like oops, oh yeah today is new release day
<thafreak> suck it up
<thafreak> whiney kids...i tell you
<dzho> gotta know how to spin it . . .
<dzho> "oh, boy, you're doing this on RELEASE DAY!  This is *SO* exciting!  You are part of HISTORY!" ;-)
<yano> "just think you don't have to dist-upgrade for another 2 years!"
<jrgifford> thafreak: and why weren't you on the s3 mirrors? :)
<thafreak> these were throw away VM's in a computer lab...
<canthus13> thafreak: Shoulda given them a 64k leased line to work with. :)
<jrgifford> and why didn't you set up a caching proxy? :p
<thafreak> jrgifford: didn't think about it being release day until everyone was complaining, and then I didn't think to change mirrors
<jrgifford> thafreak: fair enough
<thafreak> meh, the final was a disaster anyway
<thafreak> i tried to make large portions of it easy with scripts, so that we could do more things as part of the final
<thafreak> but that just added complexity when things didn't work right
<thafreak> all in all, i'm not at all happy with how this course turned out
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-01
<andygraybeal_> wake up
<Unit193> Are there normally system76 or other computers on display at OLF?
<paultag> Unit193: usually someone gets system76 to show up or send boxen
<Unit193> Coolies.
<paultag> someone has to coordinate that though
<Unit193> Was just wondering, not really high up on the list though.
<paultag> yar
<dzho> HAH!
 * dzho does a fistpump
<dzho> I managed to remember "zareason" this time.
<dzho> they're another preload vendor with a presence at OLF sometime
<dzho> one of their owners (I think) gave a keynote last time
<paultag> dzho: rly?
<paultag> innnnnnnnteresting
<dzho> paultag: https://ohiolinux.org/node/59
<paultag> dzho: dud,e too cool
<paultag> swap that e and ,
<dzho> so, this year, Linux is old enough to drink legally in the US.
<jrgifford> yay! linux can drink for me.
<jrgifford> or something like that. :)
<paultag> \o/
<paultag> just sent off my T&S email, gilbert
<paultag> feeling good about i
<paultag> t
<andygraybeal_> hey guys, i was just over at a friends place..  with some phone trouble ... their line coming from the box to the house was accidentally cut -- i fixed it no prob.   i'm experiencing.. no dialtone, it instantly rings and rings until an automated answer happens and then starts to do the digital beeping like the phone is off the hook; what is happening?  i looked further and found that there was no ground line attached to a ground!
<andygraybeal_> i know this has nothign to do with ubuntu
<andygraybeal_> these happens at the NID .. using a linemans phone
<andygraybeal_> ah, i'm experiencing 'line lockout'
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: Grounding issues are a pain in the ass.
<paultag> +1
<paultag> ohai andygraybeal_ / canthus13
<andygraybeal_> :))))
<andygraybeal_> i think the company locked them out
<andygraybeal_> they have to call the company or something, i'm not sure, i don't do phone stuff very often, but i todl her she needs to deal with that grounding problem
<andygraybeal_> the gronud wire was just dangling!!!
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: Where are you.. We were having an issue very like that today.
<andygraybeal_> i'm in southeastern ohio
<canthus13> Ah. not related. this is local to Toeldo.
<canthus13> *Toledo
<andygraybeal_> it was an old house with those asbestos siding
<andygraybeal_> yea, i'm in athens
<andygraybeal_> i went to school at utoledo for like one semester... it was very depressing for me (not because of toledo, i was in a bad space.. young and in-experienced... and realizing what my parents had taught me wasn't what i thought for myself)
<andygraybeal_> one of my friend died and i hated myself already
<andygraybeal_> so i decided then that college wasn't for me
<andygraybeal_> after that i ate plenty of lsd and blew out the cobwebs :)
<andygraybeal_> life is a lot better now.
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: Wow. only one semester at the top party school in the countdy?
<canthus13> *country
<andygraybeal_> utoledo
<andygraybeal_> not ou
<andygraybeal_> and no, i can't stand partying...
<paultag> 15:50 < andygraybeal_> after that i ate plenty of lsd and blew out the cobwebs :)
<paultag> 15:52 < andygraybeal_> and no, i can't stand partying...
<andygraybeal_> paultag, i think of it as a personal trip, not a party
<andygraybeal_> for sure
<paultag> fair enough
<andygraybeal_> i was either alone or with my best friend.  we didn't 'party'
<andygraybeal_> you guys seen the video of that girl at the house fire we recently had down here?
<andygraybeal_> it's pretty funny
<andygraybeal_> if you haven't seen it i'll find it.
<andygraybeal_> http://areyoucookingapizza.tumblr.com/ <--- this is the website dedicated to her
<andygraybeal_> watch the video it's hilarious
<andygraybeal_> http://www.reddit.com/r/athensohio <-- this is where i found it posted
<andygraybeal_> now thats a party :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-02
<jrgifford> ugh, i really don't like dnsmasq. at. all. :\
<Unit193> Nice on the router.
<jrgifford> i just don't like it as part of network manager on 12.04
<jrgifford> but since I disabled it, nslookup works fine for all the internal stuff, so I guess i'm happy. :p
<jandrusk> sudo apt-get -y remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jrgifford> jandrusk: and break all the other stuff on e's system? Nope. I'm keeping her as close to stop as I possibly can.
<jrgifford> *stock
<Unit193> Thought you were doing more code for a second.
<Cheri703> zareason is the company I had issues with >.>
<Cheri703> just as reference
<Unit193> I remember.
<Unit193> Thanks.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> jrgifford: dnsmasq is pretty cool, seriously...
<thafreak> jrgifford: if you have an internal dns server, you can configure dnsmasq to query that first
<thafreak> or only for specific domains
<thafreak> canthus13: you upgrade your machine running freenx to precise yet?
<thafreak> I saw that the ppa for freenx has precise support, but also read people have problems with it
<thafreak> i also saw x2go's client is now included in the repos, but the server part isn't
<thafreak> so not sure which one i'm going to try i guess
<thafreak> so, so far, an lxde desktop on 12.04 over x2go works pretty well...
<jrgifford> thafreak: yeah, i'm going to consider that.
<jrgifford> but right now, it's staying at stock until we fix the dns server properly
<thafreak> i know, probably the wrong chatroom for this...but...
<thafreak> for those of you who have to suffer windows, what's the best AV software out there?
<thafreak> Preferably something that can be licensed in larger numbers, like 15-20 licenses
<dzho> AV?
<thafreak> my one client currently has kaspersky, which is up for renewal
<dzho> oh, antivirus
<thafreak> haha yea, this is windws I'm talking about...AV is a requirement :)
<dzho> sorry, just that I read "AV" as "audio-visual" first.
<dzho> sorry, I was born in the previous century, is all.
<thafreak> no prob...you have any exposure to antivirus?
<Unit193> I don't need much, go for free ones.
<thafreak> half debating whether the basic ms "security essentials" is good enough
<Unit193> Avira has a good detection rate, just disable the pop ups.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-03
<canthus13> thafreak: Haven't been using freenx in a while. it was banned at work. :/
<andygraybeal_> morning
<paultag> howdy
<andygraybeal_> :)
<andygraybeal_> heya paul
<paultag> what's going on andygraybeal_
<andygraybeal_> eh.. i'm going through and erasing all my tapes.
<andygraybeal_> i need to redo my backup scenario
<andygraybeal_> i'm normally here at 6am.. but today 8.30am
<andygraybeal_> we got a rhubarb chipotle sauce at our restaurant, it's pretty tasty, sweet, tart and smoky...
<paultag> mmm :)
<andygraybeal_> yea, i had some for breakfast and rice and beans
<andygraybeal_> everytime i talk about it, it seems that no one uses tapes anymore... i vow to never get rid of my tapes.
<andygraybeal_> it might be a little BOFHish.. but i don't care.
<andygraybeal_> i still rsync my shit offsite, and i move my tapes offsite once a month.
<thafreak> canthus13: you console only now?
<thafreak> from work at least
<thafreak> p.s. Morning Ohio
<thafreak> I have some tape drives at home...not very large, dds 4 I think, 20gb uncompressed
<thafreak> course my dds4 drive is a single drive...so backing up everything would require quite a few tapes
<thafreak> i haven't setup any software to use them yet though, was just using straight tar initially
<thafreak> now my photo collection no longer fits on a single tape...(was the only thing I was really backing up)
<thafreak> what backup software you using andygraybeal_ ?
<andygraybeal_> i use bacula, thafreak
<thafreak> I keep meaning to work on setting up bacula
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> maybe one day I'll get it setup... :)
<andygraybeal_> yea, when i started doing this.. i set my heart on learning AMANDA .. but omg.. that is reallyh complicated.
<andygraybeal_> so Bacula, after a while, i could wrap my head around it.
<thafreak> yeah...
<thafreak> is it still mostly config file driven?
<andygraybeal_> thafreak, i'm still running what came with 10.04 and yes, i do believe.
<andygraybeal_> its like 3 or 4 files.. but once they are set, it' spretty handsfree after the tape swaps
<thafreak> cool
<thafreak> I wanted to look at doing virtual tapes too
<thafreak> back up to a "virtual tape changer" (i.e. a directory somewhere), then back that up to tape...
<andygraybeal_> get out of town, virtual tapes?
<andygraybeal_> ah backup to a directory
<thafreak> yeah, bacula supports emulating a tape changer
<andygraybeal_> interesting
<andygraybeal_> this page is godsend: http://workaround.org/bacula-cheatsheet
<thafreak> it either goes to a directory, or maybe a disk device...i forget
<andygraybeal_> i hang out in #bacula
<andygraybeal_> they are pretty awesome
<thafreak> nice, thanks for the link...saved it to evernote :)
<andygraybeal_> yea for sure :)  it's nice to talk to someone else about it.
<thafreak> but yeah, at work, we have no tape drives, and i don't know if I want to have them buy one...decent ones are still pretty pricey, even older ones
<andygraybeal_> yea, it's very expensive, so is the media
<thafreak> so i'm thinking i still want to use bacula, just with virtual tapes
<andygraybeal_> i don't know what my problem is though.. i still love tapes.
<thafreak> dds4 are really cheap, used on ebay atleast
<andygraybeal_> i use dlt's
<thafreak> tapes are cheapest really
<thafreak> i think i have a dlt drive too...
<andygraybeal_> dds4 never held much and i guess the motor burns out easier on the bigger tapes cause t hey are so heavy.. but don't quote me on this.. i smoke crack.
<thafreak> lol...i went on a used tape drive buying spree on ebay
<thafreak> i have a dlt drive and a dds3 changer...but i don't think I have appropriate scsi cables/cards for them
<thafreak> so I don't even know if they work honestly
<thafreak> i waste so much money on ebay...i buy old crap, that i never get around to using...$20-$50 here and there adds up over time
<andygraybeal_> yea, i went for an SATA DLT drive from quantum
<andygraybeal_> it might have been a bad choice, but so far it has worked for about 5  yrs now.
<thafreak> i have like 2 ancient mac g3's, and several tape drives...
<thafreak> you get it new or used?
<andygraybeal_> i have voided the warranty if there was one on it to clean it... i don't know how the expect you to clean it without voiding the warranty
<andygraybeal_> it was brand new.
<thafreak> what size of tape does yours take?
<andygraybeal_> i have one mac g3
<andygraybeal_> mine takes the 160GB uncompress or 320 compressed
<thafreak> I keep eyeballing older LTO-1 drives...hoping one day they'll be in my price range
<thafreak> wow, that's bigger than the lto-1...
<thafreak> i think I need to invest in a propper drive...
<andygraybeal_> yea, something about it, it's probably all in my head though.  i prefer these tapes to rsync'd offsite transfers.. even though i do both.
<andygraybeal_> it's what i grew up with
<andygraybeal_> sometimes i wonder if i'm completely irrational, and at times.. i don't care if i am or not.
<andygraybeal_> ah.. tape drive failure..
<andygraybeal_> andy@buddleia:/dev$ mt -f st0 rewind && mt -f st0 weof && mt -f st0 rewind
<andygraybeal_> mt: st0: rmtopen failed: Input/output error
<andygraybeal_> andy@buddleia:/dev$ mt -f st0 rewind && mt -f st0 weof && mt -f st0 rewind
<andygraybeal_> mt: st0: rmtopen failed: Read-only file system
<andygraybeal_> andy@buddleia:/dev$
<andygraybeal_> grrrr
<andygraybeal_> says i need to shove a tape cleaner ni
<thafreak> what were you saying about irrationality :)
<andygraybeal_> :)
<andygraybeal_> tape cleaner is in and cleaning.
<andygraybeal_> ..... last time this happened.. i just took the damn drive apart and cleaned it myself
<andygraybeal_> okay, retrying
<andygraybeal_> okay, i give up, i gotta take the effer apart
<andygraybeal_> but for this i have to wait till after hours.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-04
<thafreak> O
<thafreak> M
<thafreak> G
<thafreak> I'm SO glad to be done with that class...
<thafreak> all grades submitted, now I can wipe my laptop and install 12.04 :)
<_bbb> did that last weekend
<_bbb> on my wintendo
<_bbb> unity is still there =)
<canthus13> :(
<jrgifford> ugh, i hate IRC bots. :\
<jrgifford> they are so... un-user friendly.
 * canthus13 is too user friendly.
<thafreak> canthus13 is a bot...should have known
<thafreak> can anyone recommend decent external esata enclosures?
<thafreak> I've always used the backplane kind, you mount in the case, and then fill trays with drives
<thafreak> but I'm thinking I'm going to do something differnt this next time...
<thafreak> fyi, I installed owncloud from ubuntu repos, and was impressed how well it just worked out of the box
<thafreak> want to try installing it from source and running it as a fastcgi process though, cause apache is a hog
<thafreak> Actually, I take that back...I have it running on the same box I'm testing out lubuntu and x2go
<thafreak> seems x2go and chromium are using up most of the ram, apache isn't even near the top
<thafreak> mysqld is using more ram than apache surprisingly
<thafreak> so, anyone know what ubuntu group might have dominion over remote desktops?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-05
<jrgifford> thafreak: is that a bad joke?
<paultag> thafreak: I think you grant RDP per-user by giving it permission - or just use ssh ;)
<paultag> ohai jrgifford
<paultag> jrgifford: heard you met up with jeff
<paultag> (jeffschuler)
<jrgifford> paultag: jeff? who? i'm confused
<jrgifford> oh, jeffschuler.
<paultag> jrgifford: the opengov homeboy
<jrgifford> yeah, i met him through the local LUG and then the drupal group, then said hello at notacon. he's a cool guy.
<jrgifford> keeps trying to get my involved with the local civic hacking group, and i'd love to, except he chooses venues that aren't close enough to walk/bike, so meh.
<paultag> jrgifford: you really should, i was looking over some of his work, it's impressive -- sunlight flew him out to give a lightning talk @ tcamp
<jrgifford> paultag: wow, that's impressive.
<paultag> he was down in dc and we hung out briefly
<paultag> he's got chops
<paultag> you should get involved, he's respected globally
<jrgifford> i guess i'll need to figure out how to get to those somehow.
<paultag> totally
<jrgifford> My new bio: "Teenager, software developer and professional emailer"
<paultag> :)
<jandrusk> s/emailer/spammer
<TheMaster> /
<jrgifford> jandrusk: i lol'ed.
<jrgifford> anybody want a rich nigerian uncle who died?
<jrgifford> all I need is your credit card info
<paultag> my name is mark SHUTTLEWORTH, diposed billionare
<yano> "please send me $5000 to process sending you a check for $25 million. don't mind the address being in nigeria"
<jrgifford> ARGH. there was this wonderful email a guy sent that was written like spam in reply to headhunters, and now i can't find it
<paultag> tag.pault.ag/paultag-all_1.0_all.deb ← if anyone wants win on their system
<jrgifford> Oh yes. - http://download.clockworkmod.com/screenshots//Mail_-_Seattle_Bellevue_Android_Opportunitites__-_koush%40koushikdutta.com-20120213-135404.jpg
<jrgifford> paultag: like i'm really dumb enough to download a random deb from a irc channel and install it. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: it's not even signed by my gpg key :)
<paultag> jrgifford: but looking at it, you'll see the deb is in fact, mostly empty, and just a metapackage :)
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][09:28 PM]$ dpkg -l | grep paultag
<paultag> ii  paultag-all                                                 1.0                                Are you Paul Tagliamonte? Yes? Good.
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][09:28 PM]$
<paultag> but I have it installed! :)
<jrgifford> that is a very weird package
<yano> lol
<yano> he is so meta
<paultag> jrgifford: it's just a metapackage for the stuff I usually install
<jrgifford> oh, that makes sense
<jrgifford> sort of what i was going to do a few months ago, just never got around to it
<paultag> awesome, bzr, chromium, debootstrap, devscripts, ghex, git, mercurial, mutt    -patched, pastebinit, pbuilder, sbuild, subversion, vim
<jrgifford> you should have it *make* your pbuilder stuff and you'd be set
<yano> +1 for awesome
<jrgifford> i'd have to add in my apt-cacher box config, and a few others...
<paultag> yano: awesome is decidedly not awesome
<paultag> I don't like any window managers out there
<paultag> and I say that with my @fluxbox.org email intact
<paultag> awesome is just the best of a crappy situation
<paultag> but it's totally not awesome
<paultag> it's ok
<jrgifford> (having three laptops and multiple vms mean that i'm caching everything now, and it's very nice. lol)
<paultag> (sorry for the hash outburst, I hate all window managers atm)
<jrgifford> i don't blame you paultag
<jrgifford> i try and use openbox whenever i can personally
<jrgifford> because imo, it's the best of a bad options. ;P
<paultag> <brainwash>fluxbox has some killer features</brainwash>
<yano> on linux i've only ever used gnome2 -> awesome on my machines
<paultag> yeah
<jrgifford> good morning Ohio Ubunteros!
<jandrusk> Ubuneros? Are we all Lationo's now?
<paultag> jandrusk: Ubunteros is an old term (eventually disgarded since it was gendered male)
<paultag> but very popular for a while
<yano> my mind changed the suffix to oreos
<jrgifford> paultag: interesting, we use that all the time over on askubuntu. perhaps we're just the newest old school kids on the block. ;P
<jrgifford> yano: you hungry? ;)
<Unit193> Grab a Snickers!
<paultag> jrgifford: we used to have a facebook style webapp that was for ubunteros
<paultag> jrgifford: but it's gendered and ubuntu-women were not happy with it's use
<jrgifford> paultag: i remember seeing links to that, but I don't think it works anymore.
<paultag> in the end the site went offline
<paultag> I had a profile there for a while
<paultag> it was cute
<paultag> I think someone in Ohio wrote it
<paultag> Ubunteras needed to be established, but it sounds klunky
<jrgifford> we could all be Ubuntard.
<paultag> yeah, that was popular for a while too
<jrgifford> or Ubuntites.
<paultag> that was never popular :)
<jrgifford> heh
<paultag> there's always our drink - the Ubuntini
<paultag> but that's a recent thing :)
<jrgifford> Unit193: pianobar trunk seems to be broken
<jrgifford> or at least very very slow
<jrgifford> are you seeing that as well?
<Unit193> I have the one from github, works for me™
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-06
<jrgifford> Unit193: well, i recompiled. not sure why, but it works now
<Unit193> Heh, well working is +1. Did you pull? (I just hit an Owl City one. :D )
<jrgifford> no, i didn't pull.
<jandrusk> Dawg gone it, why won't 12.04 work with my rt2800pci wireless card. Compiling from source!
<canthus13> jandrusk: because they fixed something.
<jandrusk> Really? Just change my wifi channel to 11 and it's fixed, wow!
<canthus13> fixing something is usually the reason other stuff breaks.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Haha, day after and there's a new release, not dev version. :D
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh? cool. i'll have to compile that, and perhaps move it into a ppa or something
<Unit193> Shouldn't have to update again for a while, just because of how it's done.
<Unit193> And yeah, if you know how to do it!
<jrgifford> lol, *if* you know how to do it
<jrgifford> should be easy, just apt-get source pianobar and then update it,
<jrgifford> and then dput it into a ppa.
<jrgifford> theoretically
<jrgifford> i mean, i don't see that it made it into precise yet, perhaps i'll do my first 'real' package and do that...
 * jrgifford dreams on...
<Unit193> Heh, it'll be a while if it makes it, Ubuntu updates slooow.
<Unit193> Though, paultag said that guy was great, so you never know.
<paultag> Unit193: lolwut?
<paultag> FAIL! http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/apple-security-blunder-exposes-lion-login-passwords-in-clear-text/11963
<canthus13> Awesome.
<jrgifford> LOL
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-29
<skellat> Thank you for the script
<Unit193> Sure, the greasemonkey one can help, but that'll do more.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-01
<skellat> And Identica just announced the flash-cut date to go to the pump.io back-end being 2013-06-01: http://identi.ca/doc/pumpio
<dzho> skellat: thanks for the update
<dzho> weird that this is the best way for me to learn about it, but . . . it is
<jrgifford> paultag, so your Alma mater is having a good da.
<paultag> I think so!
<dzho> in re: the big capital campaign kick-off?
<dzho> jrgifford: paultag ^^^
<paultag> yep
<jrgifford> *good day
<jrgifford> i can't type.
<jrgifford> yup, that's it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-02
<jrgifford> paultag, is there a way to get actual firefox in debian, or am i stuck with iceweasel?
<jrgifford> http://superuser.com/questions/322376/how-to-install-real-firefox-on-debian | i see this, but i don't like the idea of adding the mint repo
<MarkDude> jrgifford: the commands are on there
<MarkDude> For some reason they left out sudo
 * MarkDude will try it and see :)
<jrgifford> MarkDude, i'm asking if there is a better way of doing it that is more inline with the "debian way", if you will.
<MarkDude> Oh
<MarkDude> http://www.fandigital.com/2012/09/install-real-firefox-in-debian.html
<MarkDude> The link I have is NOt as smooth as Deb :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I think you can rebuild it if you change the changelog source entry or something
<paultag> jrgifford: someone invented some magical hack
<yano> that's the way i run firefox on most of my machines
<jrgifford> paultag, ok.
<skellat> I wish I could use this as album art for the Burning Circle: https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/9tgTjvLK6Fh
<skellat> By Launchpad user name, here is the current roster of members of the LoCo who hold status as "Ubuntu Member" that were looking to increase: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627575/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-04
<jrgifford> paultag, YAY DEBIAN PARTY DAY!
<jrgifford> i will celebrate by mowing the lawn, taking down a (dead) small tree, and then coming home and torrenting the latest debian, and seeding until i'm at a 1:6 downloaded:uploaded ratio..
<jrgifford> how is #ubuntu-us-oh celebrating our upstream release? :D
<skellat> jrgifford: I have no clue.  I was on the phone with the Director at the Ashtabula County Board of Elections getting my marching orders to a new precinct where I will be serving as a substitute poll judge Tuesday.  At least it wasn't night before this time.
<skellat> Wasn't what I expected to wake up to on a Saturday either.
<jrgifford> skellat, oh nice!
<jrgifford> glad you're serving. :)
<jrgifford> but it's probably a bit of a hike, isn't it?
<skellat> Nope
<skellat> I have transportation available
<skellat> Second election as a poll judge and this is the second precinct I'll be attached to
<jrgifford> cool
<skellat> My own precinct does not have a live election contest on May 7th so I've got no worries on that front
<skellat> I just pulled the vitals on the precinct and this one is going to be smaller headcount-wise compared to my last one.  Turnout may not necessarily be that high, either.
<skellat> Their ballot will be interesting, though: http://voterfind.tzo.org/ashtabulaoh/data/20130507S/009%20%20%201X.pdf
<skellat> So Tuesday I'm going to be effectively unreachable until after 8:30 PM at the utmost earliest
<paultag> jrgifford: \o/
<skellat> No new installments of Burning Circle until May 20th: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/146
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Burning Circle is suspended until 2013-05-20 | Ubuntu Developer Summit May 2013-05-14 through 2013-05-16 at http://uds.ubuntu.com
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Burning Circle is suspended until 2013-05-20 | Ubuntu Developer Summit 2013-05-14 through 2013-05-16 at http://uds.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-05
<jrgifford> paultag, :)
<andygraybeal_> can i bug you guys with a apt-get prob?  i got a newer kernel installed and it says that linux-generic depends on an older kernel.... i can't install anything :(
<andygraybeal_> i asked in #ubuntu and it scrolled quickly up the screen :)
<paultag> jrgifford: :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-28
<Unit193> Hah, suuure you are.
<greg-h> muhaha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-27
<dzho> I idle in there for months at a time, only to miss the one day that the information drops that is the reason I idle.
<Unit193> Hah, oh well.  Need a ping when it happens?  I don't think it was firm.
<thafreak> I wasn't 100% sold on any laptops on the market
<thafreak> so I opted to upgrade the hp elitebook I have instead
<thafreak> had to take the stupid keyboard off to get to one of the memory modules
<thafreak> but anyway, replaced the hard drive with an SSD, so I don't feel like just imaging the old disk back on this new one
<thafreak> so I'm thinking new install
<thafreak> now comes the big decision
<thafreak> 14.04...15.04...or jessie
<dzho> sticking with older hardware is a wise choice I think
<dzho> we're getting to the point where just pulling any old laptop-looking thing off the shelf and trying to install GNU/Linux on it is going to be an even dicier prospect than it has in the last decade.
<dzho> the good news, maybe, is that this might drive business to vendors who support free software.
<Unit193> paultag: You know how busy lfaraone is these days?
<paultag> Unit193: busyish
<paultag> Unit193: sup?
<Unit193> paultag: It's unfreeze season, I was going to poke him about pianobar and pithos updates.  I'm sending you one too once it shows up on mentors. :D
<paultag> :D
<Unit193> ...Then two more to pkg-multimedia@
<thafreak> paultag: you running jessie on your laptop?
<paultag> ya
<paultag> bbias
<thafreak> it's cool...
<thafreak> I think I'm going vanilla debian
<thafreak> should be supported for quite a while right?
<thafreak> awe nuts, my wireless requires non-free firmware :( 
<Unit193> You have mail. :P
<thafreak> so...
<thafreak> paultag: sup with no docker.io in jessie?
<Unit193> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=781865
<jenni> [ #781865 - docker.io: release cycle is too fast for stable - Debian Bug report logs ] - https://j.mp/1GzeqM8
<Unit193> Filed by, guess who? :P
<thafreak> yeah, i figured it was him
<thafreak> but it's not in jessie-backports yet either it seems :(
<thafreak> paulllllltaaaaaaaggggggg
<thafreak> I'm a needy user
<Unit193> Eh, I kind of need to figure out uploading to backports it seems. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-28
<Unit193> paultag: And if you prefer mentors, finally just got the confirmation email that it's up.  6 hours later. :D
<paultag> Unit193: my email is a disaster
<paultag> It's left for dead
<paultag> the body that was my email is miles behind me
<paultag> nearly 500 mails came in within 24 hours 
<dzho> paultag: is this a gradual accumulation of things, or mostly from your new position on OSI?
<paultag> dzho: jessie release -> tons of spam
<paultag> but OSI doesn't help :)
<paultag> I'm on every OSI list :)
<dzho> I was just looking in my almost-certainly-spam, probably-spam, and maybe-spam folders just a few minutes ago, oddly enough.
<paultag> :)
<dzho> I very rarely do, but an old-school long-time web forum I'm in has a topic about funny names of purported senders.
<dzho> "I know just where to go for examples!"
<yano> !https://youtu.be/2HQaBWziYvY
<Unit193> paultag: Oh, ouch that's not fun.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-29
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Howdy.
<andygraybeal> hi
<andygraybeal> howsit going?
<Unit193> Not my favorite day.  You?
<andygraybeal> yea, things aren't well with me.. but that is okay.  today though, it wasn't so bad.  i spent all morning in the woods with my boy in my arms looking for mushrooms.  he even napped that way.. from around  9am till 1pm.. no mushroom though
<Unit193> Wow.
<andygraybeal> i'm super jealous seeing everyones mushrooms on fb
<dzho> we talking morels, yeah?
<andygraybeal> yea, dzho
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-02
<Unit193> https://ohiolinux.org/ It's been updated.
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<yano> yay
<dzho> Unit193: they misspelled "Regency" as "Recency"
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/05/02/ohio-lawmakers-to-consider-controversial-bathroom-bill/
<jenni> [ Ohio lawmakers to consider controversial bathroom bill | NBC4i.com ] - https://j.mp/23jUC8Q
<dzho> jumping jesus on a jacknife what is it with americans plumbing-centered bigotry
<dzho> this just in: Pike County massacre thought to have involved lawn irrigation system
<dzho> (not really)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-03
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/itsHIMYMquotes/status/724755223340802052
<jenni> Since it's Ted Mosby's birthday, here's the greatest quote of all time: https://twitter.com/itsHIMYMquotes/status/724755223340802052/photo/1 | By: @itsHIMYMquotes, Date: Tue Apr 26 00:21:25 +0000 2016, RT#: 9254, Favs: 13353
<yano> lol
<yano> https://u.osu.edu/w8lt/
<jenni> [ W8LT - Amateur Radio Club at Ohio State University | Student Organization for Amateur Radio Operators ] - https://u.osu.edu
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/KD8RHR/status/726067697662984192
<jenni> Interested in ham radio in Columbus? Check out the Amateur Radio Club at OSU (Students & non-students welcomed), https://is.gd/6Umd3L | By: @KD8RHR, Date: Fri Apr 29 15:16:43 +0000 2016, RT#: 0, Favs: 0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-04
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/NBCNightlyNews/status/727888186051989504
<jenni> BREAKING: John Kasich to suspend his campaign for president, senior campaign adviser says - @mitchellreports https://twitter.com/NBCNightlyNews/status/727888186051989504/photo/1 | By: @NBCNightlyNews, Date: Wed May 04 15:50:41 +0000 2016, RT#: 419, Favs: 104
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-06
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2016/05/06/hilliard-ohio-why-the-central-ohio-housing-market-is-booming.html
<jenni> [ Why the central Ohio housing market is booming | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1NlGMAX
<yano> http://abc6onyourside.com/news/local/new-outlet-mall-looking-to-hire-hundreds-of-employees
<jenni> [ New outlet mall begins hiring hundreds of employees | WSYX ] - https://j.mp/1WeBv1j
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-01
<yano> https://weechat.org/news/95/20170422-Version-1.7.1/
<jenni> [ WeeChat, the extensible chat client ] - https://bit.ly/2qvNZUD
<dzho> yano: notable highlights?
<yano> dzho: security update
<yano> rated "high"
<Unit193> yano: Did you update?  I can DCC you to test! :D
<yano> Unit193: yup!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-02
-yano:#ubuntu-us-oh- Don't forget to vote today! - http://www.vote411.org/ballot
<yano> http://www.vote411.org/ballot
<jenni> [ Personalized Ballot | Vote411.org ] - http://www.vote411.org
<yano> Unit193: feel free to test it for me :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-03
<yano> upgrade your WeeChat if you haven't already, https://weechat.org/news/95/20170422-Version-1.7.1/
<jenni> [ WeeChat, the extensible chat client ] - https://bit.ly/2qvNZUD
<Unit193> I downgraded my weechat.
<yano> :o
<Unit193> Just so I could play with that bug, I'm an irssi user.
<yano> ah
<yano> lol
<yano> TEST ME :D
<yano> pla
<yano> *pls
<Unit193> I already did.
<yano> oh, yay
<Unit193> Though if you disable it or ignore all, then it'll likely be prevented anyway.
<yano> ah, i think that's what i've done
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-04
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2017 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-05
<Unit193> Welp, we got a message to the listat least! :P
 * Unit193 curses the spacebar.
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<dzho> the perfidious spacebar
<dzho> the inconstant spacebar
<dzho> the foul and treacherous spacebar
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-05-04
<Unit193> https://wiki.debian.org/Keysigning/Offers#US gah, still not a lot of offers in Ohio/Indiana.
<jenni> [ Keysigning/Offers - Debian Wiki ] - https://bit.ly/2JRbIZc
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-05-05
<yano> https://youtu.be/eXGEictCR8k
<jenni> [ The Cost of Campaigns | Retro Report | The New York Times - YouTube ] - https://youtu.be
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-05-04
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2019-May/001900.html in case anyone still keeps up with IRC.
<jenni> [ 2018, erm, 2019 voting for IRCC has started, look for CIVS email ] - https://bit.ly/2VIF31p
